# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 23



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, may it bring lots of positive news


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Looby lou- I am so sorry to hear your sad news about your mum,my thoughts are with you


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good Luck For Tomorrow Struthie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh thank you Lilly!
How do you do moving text?

Hows things with you are you feeling ok?
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Linds 
Vaso 
CK6 
Jessygirl 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy, BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 -EDD 07/09/05 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10/05  
Purpleal, BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05  
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05   
DebbieA, FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 01/02/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 

*IVF Students *      

Struthie - 2ww Testing 29/8 
Lilly - 2ww Testing 30/8  
Chantelle - 2ww 
LizH - FET Good luck this time round 
Jane12 - Stimming Good luck this time round 
Mrs_G - Down regging. Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

VIL & Moosey - Starting ivf soon
CK6 - Trying again in Oct 
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
MollyW - Detoxing!
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
CathyA - Starting IVF in October
petal b - Starting IVF in September
Aliday - Waiting for FET
Almamay - IVF Sept 
DebbiB- Trying again in Sept.
Eire - Starting ivf soon
Starr - Trying again in Oct
Murtle - Trying again in Oct

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out*

Bobble
Billie
Angus
Mizz
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Louby

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

All my love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GO STRUTHIE GO    

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW     

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Caroline - so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of   your way.

Vaso - I hope you are doing ok.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi there ladies!
I've missed you!

I'm back... haven't done anything yet, but dh is really keen to have another go, and so am I (although dithering about the tx and the possible bfn yet again!) Thought I'd come on to get a bit of support and advice.  I have to have my thyroid checked to see if it's worth going ahead with tx.  

sorry I haven't managed to catch up on everyone's news yet. 
just one personal - a big   for louby. so sorry to hear your news.

all the best
Debbie


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Looby I am sorry to hear your news....big, big hugs...

  What can I say? It's absolutely horrible

Struthie, good luck for today hon  

I did another HPT on Sunday (day 16 post IUI) and it was negative. Got the full AF today. We also had prayers yesterday in our church for my father who passed away nearly 3 months ago, and I found that it was all too much to cope with. I am feeling so sad, and what makes it so much worse is that my DH is so positive. I just don't understand how he can be positive! The consultant told us to consider DE and we are planning to get a second opinion to verify that, but I am finding it hard to pick up the phone and make the appointment....I don't even want to go and see our consultant...I wonder if I will ever see a positive preg test, I really doubt it!

The only good things is that I managed to go shopping and buy a fabulous pair of shoes, and I also have a second interview for a job I really want on Wednesday (I will wear my new shoes). And it's less than 4 weeks till we go away on holiday. 

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

All went well with us this morning,the sperm sample was above average,can't remember the figures now,but nurse said on a scale of 1 - 4 it was a 3,so was very happy with that,and no stirrups - yay!

Off to work in a little while,they said I can test 2 weeks today or two weeks yesterday depending how impatient I am,hmmm.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Struthie!   Can't believe you're EVEN THINKING of testing day already!

Glad it went well hunny.
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

for Vaso, Caroline & Looby Lou

 to Murtle, DebbieB, Lily, JessyGirl, Jane and all the other ladies.

Love Molly
x

PS. Candy - work is manic at the mo, will email you in a couple of days....


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Just seen the news about looby,
so sorry sweetheart,
I'm sending  you all my love , 
xxxxxx
ali


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

well done Struthie,
fingers , legs ,knees and toes crossed. 
Good Luck  
Hope the next 2 weeks fly quickly
Hello to all you other lovely girls
caroline, murtle,molly,vaso,debbieb, lilly,jane,jessygirl,candy and everyone else I've missed
xxx
Ali


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Vaso- Sorry to see you got a bfn, life is just so unfair  

Struthie- I am glad to see al went well for you today, good luck with your 2ww  
I think Molly is right we need the   round watching you  
(You do moving text by highlighting the text you want to move, clicking on the button above where you write your text with the m and a arrow and it should move)

I am off for e/c tomorrow. Feeling scared


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Looby so sorry about your mum honey.  . This must be so difficult for you. Thinking of you all xxxx

Struthie No Pee sticks for AT LEAST 2 weeks   

Lilly Good luck for ec tommorow xx

Vaso and Caroline   for you too xxx

I know i'm terrible at keeping up with you girls. I do come on a couple of times a week and check you all out, but am awful at posting, I must try harder.

Quick update on me. I've had my best friend from devon staying for a few days, and after lots of chatting i've gone from no ivf anytime soon, to thinking that maybe we should go for it sooner rather than later. 
I've realised that i've been putting it off because i'm scared of the result and am hoping for another natural miracle. However this is putting a big strain on dh and me so maybe we should just go for it!!

Hope this makes sense......We're on hols in sept so am thinking about starting after then.

Lots of love and kisses to all the wonderful girls... Candy, Keemjay,Molly,Murtle,Karen, Debbie, Meg, Linds, VIL and Moosey, NN, and everyone i've missed xxxxxxxx

Love Starr xxxxxxxx

ps my 4 yr old goddaughter (also staying with me) is making me re think this whole parenting business !!!!  oh i know i love her really xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Starr, just a quickie from me as have been out all day and have heaps to do, I think its great you are looking at moving forward with the IVF, but I do no what you mean about being scared of the result, just have to keep positive, will keep my fingers crossed for a natural in the meantime, no worries Molly take your time, hope work eases off soon, or maybe I don't as it means business is going well, love to all xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Can I join your thread please?  

I started stimming 4 days ago for my first IVF cycle.  I've got scans tomorrow and Friday and hope to have ec next Wednesday at St James in Leeds.  It all seems to be happening very fast!

Lily - good luck for your ec tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK LILLY     

I hope you get lots and lots of lovely eggies   

Well done Struthie    I hope the 2ww flies for you.

 for Vaso, Caroline and Looby.

Welcome Liz. Best of luck with your Tx.   

Starr - lovely to hear from you as usual. Makes perfect sense. I say start after your hols then you can cycle with me again in October 

Welcome back Debbie. Missed you too! I'd say October is a good month to try again  Should have my very own cycle buddies page soon 

 to Candy and Jacob

Molly - I hope work calms down a bit for soon.

 to evryone else

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi girls!
Thanks for the welcome back Murtle!  Don't know if I can wait till october - feeling older every month! good luck to you though! 

Lilly - all the best for ec!!  

Struthie - good to hear your on the 2ww - all the best hon!   

Hey Starr - good luck with your decision!  

Liz - welcome!  

Awaiting bloods on thyroid still...

love to all!
Debbie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

GOOD LUCK LILLY! 


Yes I know Molly I can't help myself,the   will be after me,and I have already bought the tests too,no hope for me is there!
I keep imagining what the little   are doing,hope they have found the lovely egg! See I am  

Hope you get lots of lovely eggies Lilly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry Lilly I meant to do this (now you have told me how to!)

GOOD LUCK FOR E/C TODAY LILLY!!


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Good luck for today Lilly! Hope everything went well and they loads and loads of eggs  

Struthie - so glad everything went well. I can't believe you already bought the sticks! Keep away!      

Mrs G - still feeling weird?   hope everything is oK 

Starr - I know exactly how you feel! we put off going for help for 3 years because we were too scared! Now I wish I hadn't waited...The sooner you go, the more they can do. Take a deep breath honey and just go for it. Waiting every month for a miracle to happen and then geeting the dreaded AF was slow torture

Candy - good to hear from you, how's baby Jacob?  

Liz - wellcome! Good luck with stimming!  

murtle - i see you are trying again in October! Best of luck this time around, I'm sure that was such a tough decision to take  

debie - good luck with the thyroid results when do you get them?  

Lots of hugs and love to murtle, caroline, looby, molly, victoria,  ali, and everyone else I've left out

No news from me, going for 2nd interview for a job tomorrow  

xxx
V.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for the good wishes for my e/c today. 
All went well, I got 10 eggs  I am so glad there was some there.
I have to ring at 10.30 am tomorrow to see if we have fertilization so fertilize vibes needed please girls!

I have another quick question, (sorry)
I have been having a small amount of bleeding since e/c thismorning. How long shall I let this go before contacting clinic? 
I did tell them before i left that there was some there and was told this was normal.

Star- I am glad to see that you are now feeling able to look to your next ivf cycle 

Struthie- Thank you for the moving good wishes!

  Good Luck For Your Interview Vaso 

Well back to the sofa for me!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

All good this end thanks Vaso, J is great and is just starting to really smile and laugh, no sound when he laughs just a huge big grin, v rewarding, hoping with all my heart the rest of this IUI ladies luck changes and you all get those ovcerdue positives.  Good luck with the interview  

Lilly, 10 eggs thats fabulous, well done, not sure on the bleeding question, but hope it sstops by the morning, if not I would call and definately so if its more than spotting.

Debbie /waves hope you get those results back soon xx

Good luck on the 2ww struthie

Murtle, Jacob sends back some milky kisses

Liz, wishing you all the luck in the world with this cycle.

Love to all not mentioned xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lilly - 10 eggies. Fantastic! Well done. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow   I always get a bit a bleeding for a day or 2 after ec and again after et but no more than light spotting. If it's a significant bleed contact the clinic.

Vaso - Good luck with the job interview tomorrow  

Mrs_G - Sounds promising. I once did several pg tests for a patient, all were neg, GP did one and still neg. All the signs were that she was pg (big boobs, morning sickness) so GP did blood test and found she most certaintly was pregnant  Keeping everything crossed for good news. 

Struthie -  . I see we are going to have to keep an eye on you  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Brilliant new Lilly,you must feel much better now!
Hope you get some fab news tomorrow xxx

Murtle - I'm afraid I am beyond help!!


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Lilly - 10 eggs!  How marvellous!  Sending lots of     for great embryos too!

Hi Vaso and Candy - should get them today sometime...    will post when I know.

Struthie, just keep away from those tests girl!! 

   

love
Debbie
xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,

welcome LizH   ,hope the uss are ok.

Struthie, how's the 2ww? are you at work ?

Vaso good luck with interview    

Lilly, sending fertlisation vibes  :

                         

Candy   to Jacob.

Starr, I'm sure you'll make the right decision, acting positively always makes me feel better.

Debbie hope thyroid function is ok

Update on me, have a cons appt next Thurs to discuss next step, but DH has decided we should have no more tx. This is making me very angry but I'm trying to make him change his mind 

Hello to VIL,Murtle,Mrs G,Molly,Caroline and all others not mentioned
Ali


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Well done Lilly 10 eggs let us know how many fertilise.

Hi Vaso how's it going.

Hi Aliday I am sure DH will change his mind just needs a little time out maybe a break is always good.

Me I can finally start stimming tomorrow the down regging seems to take so so long.

Hi to all the rest.

Good luck to all on 2WW.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck with your appointment Ali,hope your dh changes his mind.
Yes I am working this time,I had the IUI on Monday at 11.30am and was at work at 5pm,nurse said no reason why not,mind you I was in bed all afternoon!
I have two weeks off from next week as does dh.
I test on bank holiday Monday - or maybe before  

Any news Lilly?


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Aliday- Good luck for changing your dh mind about further tx  

Jane12- Good luck for stimming  

Struthie- Take things easy at work chick  
                                 They are watching mind!

I got dh to ring our clinic thismorning as i was so scared.
Only 3 of our 10 eggs fertilised. I am swinging between happy that we have the three and disappointed that there was not more. Three seems a Little low to me from 10. Anyway, I just prey they keep dividing over night!
In for e/t tomorrow at 10.15 am


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well you got three Lilly thats the main thing,good luck tomorrow!

Yes I will take it easy don't you worry!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello girls,

First of all - a great big   to Looby.  I am so vert sorry to hear your sad news.  Lots of love to you xxx

Vaso - How did the interview go?  

Lilly - 10 eggs!  Way to go girl!  

Murtle - Thank you so much for your   words.  Stil none the wiser and am sick of shelling out on HPT's!!  Could have funded a holiday by now   I have read various stories on the net about the same kinda thing but am trying to be very realistic.  Now 3 month's over due with AF and my (.)(.)'s are in absolute agony - have never ever experienced this pain!! Consultant not being least bit helpful - infact, think he may have disowned us!! lol

Molly - Hope work is easing up for you x

Ali - Great to see you around again  

Big hello to Liz and Debbie

V_I_L - Come back - we need some more entertaining stories! 

Struthie - Sending   your way.

Lots of love and hugs to anybody who i have missed. 

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Good Luck Lilly for tomorrow
it only takes one
   
ali


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Girls

I really need to right a long email but since it is 4 am and I can't remember the last time I slept through the night I am using the mail to say to Lilly that 3 was my lucky number. " waking me up every night at 3.30 and one in the freezer.

best of luck
M


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls!
Can I join you?
I've finished my IUI and I'm on holidays on 26th and cannot meet my consultant until end of Sept. My clinic says he wants to start me on IVF!. I feel like I'm in limbo and can't join the IUI girls (great bunch of people!) so I hope you'll let me join in with you! I have to admit that I can't offer a lot of knowledge but I'll support everyone 100% of the way!. Take care.


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck for et Lilly x

ali i really hope you can somehow have the 'chat' with your dh....better frosties in you than a freezer ...thinking of you xx

Looby I am very sorry to hear your sad news ...you are in my thoughts xx

Mrs_G Wow three months without af.... funny when i was pregnant the first symton i got was the most painful boobs..from very early on ? can you get a blood test done to rule it out 

Murtle how are you doing you seem to always be there whenever we need you and you are probably going through poo yourself....  

Hi Struthie stay away from the sticks   

Jane good luck with your treatment

Vaso how did the interview go hope you're ok

Hello Candy how's Jacob doing ?? hope you're all well x

Aussiemeg.... on my 2ww i couldn't sleep very well and i would come on here at 2.30am see you here...did you find out where they moved the twins thread to Not long now and you'll be meeting your babies xx

Jelly how are you glad your nuchal was ok..prob a long time ago.... but don't think i said well done xx

Hello debbie, and vil and moosey , molly..blimey you've had a day of it..hope you're ok x

saw the consultant on monday ...he gave us 3 choices ...more ivf, egg donation recommened good clinic in spain with 70% success!!! or stop!!! my dh says as we've done ivf we know we have eggs, and that they fertilise what about 4 more goes of iui? ( not told me what he was thinking ) cons said that was a really good idea....so before that tomorrow having tubes checked, dh sure something to do with termination and thats why we're not pregnant...me i think something to do with the fact i'm 42.5 !!! he's 6 years younger than me, i think sometimes he forgets that, although he could look at my grey hair to remind himself  ..oh must dye it.....right better go mil birthday tomorrow she's going to be 60 ... we are looking for a photo to put on a cake ( in tesco they copy the picture and its edible   ) so i'd better go and check otherwise he's going to get the worst one of her and she'll hate it !!!! he's found one must have been taken in the 70's it wasn't a good 'look'.............. right so i'll know tomorrow if my tubes are good!!!

lots of luck for transfer Lilly

Night night...love caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck Lily! 

Hope you get that well deserved 

Love to all you all ladies.
Molly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for the good wishes 

Just a quickie to let you all know I had two grade 1 embryos put back today 

Will catch up with you all tomorrow, Hope you are all doing OK


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Brilliant news Lilly
sending you extra sticky vibes    

Caroline,hope your tubes are ok, are you thinking of doing the iui?
I'm sure you'll make the right decision  

Hello to everyone else  
and welcome to Eire
ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Way to go Lilly! That's excellent news. Feet up and enjoy your 2ww    

Sorry I haven't been around much this week but I got a couple weeks of work. A bit of a shock to my system, especially my poor feet. Will catch with you all at the weekend when I'm not so knackered.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

well done lilly    

well this was the second time in our lives...we go to an appointment all cheery not excepting anything to be wrong......first time was the nuchal scan for the baby we lost seems that the termination could be the reason for both my tubes being blocked ...but we'll never know..even the consultant seemed surprised.....so iui and natural off the cards now.... back to ivf.... or egg donation...which dh doesn't like the idea of, or stop...was allowed a    which i over did...had to get up as its pouring and the washing is out...so i'm back on ivf thread !!! anyway better go speak later  caroline xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Great news on the embies Lily - sounds perfect - now all you can do is relax and think      thoughts.

Caroline - what a shock   You must be gutted. Having to go through the termination was hard enough and then to find out it may have caused your tubes to block is just so unfair. Hope you and DH can make a decision you are both happy with. I'm really sorry sweetheart.  

Murtle - hope you don't have to work too hard!  

 to Ali, Eire, AussieMeg, Mrs G, Jane, Debbie B and everyone else.
Molly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Caroline,so sorry honey,it never gets any easier does it,as if you haven't been through enough xxx

Well done Lilly,hope dh is looking after you xxx

Molly - lovely to hear from you as always xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Lilly

2 grade 1 embryos sounds great.

Good luck on your 2WW.

Hi to everybody else.

Well 2nd day of injections for me scan on the 26th.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Molly,  

Just browsing to see how everyone is and I noticed you're on line.  I hope you're keeping well and taking good care of yourself.  Even though I don't post much, I do pop in from time to time to keep an eye on you!!  

Lots of love and hugs to you as always.
Billie xxx

P.S. Hi to everyone else and best of luck to you all!!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Lilly - hope you are taking it nice and easy!!     sent your way.

It gives me great pleasure ( this really is a little twisted!! ) to announce the long awaited ( 3 months to be exact!) arrival of Miss  
This is not a false alarm this time!
Am finally on my way with the sniffing!! Whoo hoo!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend!

Love to all

Amanda


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya  All

 

How is everyone

Lily, hope the embies are nice and snuggly and sticking tight!!

Amanda welcome to the witch  you'll be sniffing soon

Caroline so sorry to read more bad news for you honey xxx

Work   Murtle, thought you'd given up such things!!!

Molly honey how are you ??

We're definate now on starting ivf in Oct ish. Dh was a bit reluctant and wanted to give the natural route a longer try, but i explained that i thought we were in limbo and he's now ok with it.  I'm a bit scared cause if it fails then what!! But lets see. 

Hope everyone is ok

Love Starr xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening girls,
firstly to Caroline, so sorry sweetheart, at least you know where the problem is, rather than wasting time on iui  

Amanda  and Mrs G at last! Now the fun begins  Good luck to you both

Murtle how are you feeling buddy, feeling better this we/end?

Love to all other girlies
Ali
    

just wanted to see if my bubble counter went up!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello ladies,

Thank you all for the well wishes you have posted to me, much appreciated  

Ck6- Big hug to you hun  

Jane12- I hope your jabs are going ok  

Mrs_g- What fab news  

To everyone else, hello I hope you are all ok


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not read back, just want you to know I am thinking of you all, extra special love to our hidden posters, Starr & Billie C x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine, it is a beautiful day here in Yorkshire.  Well done Lilly on your ET. 

I had a day 8 scan on Friday and I'm producing 40 follicles, so I've had my gonal-f reduced and go back to hospital tomorrow.  If the smaller follicles are still small I will probably have EC and ET some time soon.  If I have too many large follicles I may just have EC for now then have my embies frozen for a later date in case I get OHSS - I hope it doesn't come to this though.  

Anyway hope everyone is having a nice week-end.

Liz


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya!

Lilly - hope your 2ww goes quickly! 
Liz - 40 follies, oh my! I'm sure you'll be ok  
All the best to you Starr - I wish you much luck! 
Caroline - good luck to you after all the stuff you've had to go through! You deserve the best.  
love to everyone not mentioned - sorry, can't keep up with all you lovely ladies! 

Results of my thyroid test were good, so I'm relieved! will talk to doc on Tuesday to see what her opinion is on my chances if I try again.  Will let you know.


Debbie


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all.

Hasn't it been a gorgeous weekend. I do hope you've all enjoyed it.

What’s with the bubble counter.   How do you get bubbles? What does it all mean? Why haven’t I got any?  

DebbieB – I’m pleased your thyroid results were good. I hope you can started again soon, though I hear October is going to be a lucky month. 

Liz – 40 follies!!!!!   You must be sore. Make sure you drink plenty of water and eat salty food. 

 &   to baby Jacob and his lovely mummy, Candy.

Lilly – How’s the 2ww going for you. Bored out of your brains yet or working on your tan.   When do you test?  

Ali – Good luck with your appointment this week. I hope you have managed to change DHs mind.  

Caroline – I am so sorry to hear your tubes are blocked. I bet you are mad they didn’t check them sooner, all that wasted time and money on iuis. You have a tough decision to make, I wish you all the best in what ever you decide.  

Molly – The work isn’t too hard, my body is just in shock after having 4 weeks off and doing very little.   I hope you are doing ok and that your work is calming down a bit.

Jane – Well done with the stabbing. Here’s a little follie dance to help them on their way.         

Billie – Lovely to hear from you. What are you up to these days?  

Mrs _G -   to   Was hoping your symptoms meant something else. But Hooray   you can finally start sniffing for real this time.

Starr – Lovely to hear from you. I’ve almost given up work. I am in the middle of a 2 week stint for a mate who booked me way back in Jan and I didn’t want to let him down. I have a week off before doing another 2 week stint for another mate whilst he has some paternity leave and then that’s it until next year. I am so pleased you have decided to give Tx another go. We’re trying again in October so we can be cycle buddies. I’ve heard it’s going to be a lucky month.  

Welcome Eire. Best of luck with your Tx.  

Vaso - I hope you got the job you were after. The new shoes should have swung it for you.  

Struthie – Only another week to go. The 2nd week is always much harder. Try to stay away from the pee sticks. Sending lots of            your way.

Looby –  Thinking of you.

VIL – You’ve gone quiet. Have you been arrested for stalking Z-list celebs? Do we need to come a bail the pair of you?  

Jessy – I’ve seen you news on another thread. I am so sorry sweetie. Sending you  big   

 to veryone else. I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey! I got a bubble.   No idea how that happened.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

It's just a quicky from me because I've promised myself I'll do some work at some point today!

CK6 - I'm sorry about your tubes but there are lots more options available to you so don't lose heart.  

Murtle - How could you doubt my abilities?  I am too good a spy to be arrested!  

Lilly - great news about the embies.   

Starr - I'm really excited that you're going to have treatment again.  It sounds like we'll be done at about the same time.  Have you seen the new doc at the Homerton?  He is about 12 years old    Let's hope he's got a GCSE in medicine.....  

Everyone else - I'm sorry I haven't done any more personals - I haven't really read back properly but I'm thinking of you all.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - I went to a picnic in a park on Saturday and saw a man wearing a thong.  As if that wasn't disturbing enough - he had left his pants on underneath it.......        He put me right off my Pringles.... xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

To all

Thanks for the follie dance murtle jabs are going ok a bit bloated drinking loads of water see if that helps 1st scan Friday to see how follies are doing.

Hi lilly all ok thanks

Good luck to all on 2WW.

Also to anybody testing soon.

Take care all

jane12


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh my god Victoria


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks for all the good wishes.... i think the reason for not checking was i had been pregnant 11 months before...they are so nice at the clinic... but do feel iui was a waste of time....
just had to say thanks for          ... vil you really are a good tonic....
my dh has just discovered thongs ( i hate them....its like trying to get the dental floss out of your teeth!) they are not the most flattering things....the other day one of kids had been very sick dh came to help  ( actually did most of it ) poor ds was on eyeball contact with dh's package in his thong !!!what a site !!! poor child will be scarred for life    waht an awful rainy day in kent....  love caroline xxxxxxxxxx ps vil what are the options  thought egg donation or ivf or stop ....?


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Caroline

Your DH sounds hilarious - shame that your child is emotionally scarred from the experience!!!    

I think the options you've said: IVF and egg donation (and stopping) are the options but I meant that there's still plenty of chances of you getting a BFP with those.  What are your thoughts on them?

 Struthie.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Victoria ....i'd go for egg donation...but dh only wants a child if its ours....our clinic has recomended a clinic in spain.... my 2 older children are half indian, so half spainish would be cool ....dh says no...just feel i want him to have a child however we do it.... can you understand this i would certainly feel it was mine if i carry it feed it etc.. he's not sure...... so its ivf in october..... how's your treatment going  caroline xxx with the dh who thinks thongs are fashionable !!! Arhhh !!!! I'm prob jealous as my bum is too big to wear one     caroline xxxx


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello everyone!
I've been away from the boards for a few days because so much has happened...I went for my job interview where I got really p**sed off! After 3 hours of grilling, they turned around and said that they cannot meet my current salary. What a waste of time! I thought they asked for my current salary when I applied in order to avoid senarios like this one. Yes, I do want and like the job and commute is not bad at all, but with more Tx likely in the horizon, there is no way we can afford any pay-cut. Or maybe they were fishing to see how low I was willing to go. Anyway, I kept my mouth shut - they said that they would let me know at the end of the week.
I felt so so angry...at everything and everyone and most of all, I felt angry at my own stupid body that fails to produce (or has run out) of eggs...I have also been feeling miserable...DH left me (only for a day, but it shook me big time) saying that he had enough of sadness and that he misses the old me, when I used to wake up with a smile every day. What can I say or do? I have tried so hard to take it well, but it's not that easy. DH came back (after his sister had a go at him   and told him that it would only make things worse). We spend yesterday beeing lovely-dovies again, although we are both sad. We are trying to make that phone call to book a review appointment but we are both finding it really hard, as we already know what we will hear: DE. Maybe it's better we go after we had a nice holiday - we are going in 2.5 weeks  


Ali - good luck for your appointment on Thursday! I can totally understand your husband's point of view to stop Tx, but at least give your frosties a go...  

Struthie - have you tested yet?     I hope you are coping OK with the 2ww

Lilly - how are you honey? Wow, 2 grade 1 embies! Remember, you only need one.... 

Murtle - back to work huh? Oh, I can still remember the pain in my feet when I was locuming...Hope you are at a nice place with decent people 

Caroline - what can I say? I wish my DH wore thongs, it would be hilarious     Sounds as though you have to make some pretty tough decisions. So do I, but I am burrying my head in the sand and hoping it will all go away (never works)!

Jane - good luck with stimming    

Mrs G - at last AF! Good luck with sniffing!  

Liz - 40 follicles! Oh my God!   What an egg-machine you are! Good luck and fingers crossed it's not OHSS  

Love to everyone else Jelly, AusieMeg, Looby, Candy, Victoria, and everyone else I have forgotten

xxx
V.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

No I haven't tested yet,its far too early or I would have done by now!
Its only 7 days since the IUI,when would be the earliest to get a reliable result?

I'm planning on testing on Saturday,god I hate this bit!


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Vaso so sorry you're having such a bad time...there's alot of it about !!! does your clinic offer counselling?? and would your dh go     Caroline xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

I just lost a massive post and now have to retype!!! 
Quick version this time just incase!!

Vaso - really sorry about the rough time you are having.  Lots of love to you  

V_I_L - you are one funny lady - i want to install you in my lounge for on tap humour - what are your hourly rates!LOL 

Murtle - Hope work is not wearing you out too much.x

Liz - WOW WOW WOW! 

Ali - Good luck for the appointment.  Hope it goes your way.

Caroline - Please keep your DH under control!! LOL    When DH and i first moved in together he had 2 pairs of what i can only describe as "sumo thongs" which were the most unattractive article of underwear i have ever seen.  Then to find out that an ex girl friend had given them to him....guess where they went pronto!!!

No new for me other than that the 5 sniffs a day are now quite boring.  I really found them a novelty on the first 2 days and now its just....mundane!  When do any side effects kick in??  Onlt thing i have been doing is turning into a snivelling wreck and back again to "normal" in 10 seconds flat!! Poor DH! 

A great big   to all the other ladies i havent mentioned by name.  Love to you all.

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Well I've still got 40+ follicles of differing sizes, so I'm going for egg collection on Wednesday, feel really nervous about this.  Is it painful?  The hospital will decide on Wednesday whether to go for ET or freezing the embryos.  If the embryos have to be frozen I know I'll feel disappointed because I'll probably have to wait a couple of months before they can be transferred back.  So no more gonal-f for me, just my pregnyl and buserilin tonight.

Vaso - hope you are feeling better soon and have a good holiday

Murtle - thanks for the advice, just had a bag of crisps - why do I need salt?

Liz


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Caroline & VIL     That's enough to give me nightmares tonight !

Vaso - so sorry you're having such a tough time at the moment. It is quite normal to feel anger at this stage. I still swing from anger and rage to utter sadness but it gets less and easier as time goes on. I thouroughly recommend you get some counselling. I go and it really does help. 

You asked if I was working somewhere nice - the answer is NO. It's in a really grotty run down council estate with a lot of drug addicts, one of them is pregnant which doesn't help. My assistant has decided she wants another baby and asked me to be godmother today, even though she's only been trying for less than one month   Only 5 more days to go and counting !

Liz - My clinic recommend an increase in salt in the diet whilst stimming to make you thirsty and drink more and also to retain fluid. Good luck for Wednesday.

Mrs_G - Aren't the mood swings enough for you then  

Struthie - You won't get a reliable result until your test date   and I'm guessing you already know that  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh I have had a laugh thanks to you girls today!   Caroline and VIL, you are the funniest people!!

vaso - I nearly cried when I read all your stuff.   Hang in there hon, we know how you feel - I got so bad, I had to see the doc about it and got help.  good luck. 

Liz - all the best with ec!!  

Struthie    - enough said! Can't wait for your news!

Mrs G - good luck with the sniffing - I found it just made me a bit short with people, not major problems 

Murtle - isn't it just the pits when some people seem to just not have to try?!  

I am still dithering, but dh is ultra keen, although seems to be picking on me for other things - stressed, maybe??   I will chat with the doc today and see what she thinks before calling the consultant about tx.

take it easy girls!

Debbie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Murtle,theres no pulling the wool over your eyes is there - whoops I'm so naughty!    

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Feeling a bit or very scared this morning..... Going to have my impacted wisdom teeth out this afternoon at 2pm.   Got to have sedation so if i react to that the way i react to general aenasthetic then that'll be me throwing up for  2 days ..... hmm not good. Wish me luck guys.....

Murtle you should be able to cope with that much work before the years out. Hmmm will be hard but you can do it xxx

VIL, not been back to the homerton for a while. Is the new (schoolboy) doc the man in charge after Mr H's replacement?? 
Your thing story was rather scary.... over his pants you say??

Caroline did your son need counselling after his thong trauma ??  

Vaso honey, My dh also gets very stressed and angry about how tx takes over our lives.  I think it's part and parcel of the rollercoaster ride we're all on. xx

Liz good luck for e/c xxx

Ali i hope you and dh manage to work it out. Thinking of you xxx

Big hugs to you all, if you see someone looking like a hamster this week that'll be me!!

Love Starr xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey starr

good luck for this avo, have had mine out and its not much fun, but it aint tooo bad. i hope you wont be looking too hamsterish next fri - at least we'll know who you are tho 
take care

kjx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOOH Cheeky !!!!

Really looking forward to next week. I'm bringing a friend now, who's been going through IF for 15 years.

Glad you enjoyed V festival, You've spent most of the summer at a gig eh.

See you next week  ( ooh that sounds wierd!! )

Love Starr xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

Debbie- I am pleased to see your thyroid test results were good. I hope the doc has good news regarding your chances at your app today  

Vil- The thong man  

Vaso- I am sorry to see you are having such a bad time of things lately  

Mrs_g- how is the d/r going?  

LizH- Good luck for e/c tomorrow  

Struthie- How are you doing?  

Star- I hope the dentist goes ok  

This 2ww is killing me girls. I am trying to remain as positive as possible but time seems to be standing stillllllllllllllllllllllllllll...........................


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hang in there lilly when do you test.

I am so bloated, suffer from Irritable Bowel so bloated anyway and these injections just making me feel even more bloated think may ahve to go home and lie on the sofa.

Hope all the rest of the girls ok.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing soon.

Take care all 

Jane12


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Hamster here!!! Actually it's not too bad. A bit sore and i've got a really sore throat but all in all not as bad as feared!!!! The nurse was telling me afterwards that the sedation drugs they give you are the same as the date rape drugs. They do make youe feel really wierd...

Lilly not long to go honey, hang on in there xxx

Jane hope your lie on the sofa helped.... i get mild ibs so i know what you mean xx

I saw this link on the adoption thread, it's worth a visit. http://www.vocalicious.com/empty_arms/empty_arms_mod.html

I would like to show it to everyone i know.

Lots of love to you all   

Starr xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - glad to hear you are in one piece!

Lilly - not long to go now    

As for me,I didn't test this morning,have been a very good girl,feeling very yucky though,and dh just came in to tell me there is a headless mouse in the garden that was not good  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Starr - You are so brave! I hope the swelling goes down soon.

Lilly - The 2ww is such a drag, Not much longer to go    

Struthie - Well done for not testing. 

Jane - I hope you are feeling better soon.

Liz - Good luck for ec tomorrow.

Debs - I hope the chat with your doctor helped you come to a decision.

Looby - Thinking of you.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi girls!

I posted yesterday, but it didn't go so I'm trying again! and how do we get the bubbles?!

Starr - glad the dentist wasn't too bad!   
Struthie... not long to go now... and Lilly too! 

Lilly and Murtle, thanks for worrying about me!  the doc says I'm fine to go ahead, so I have emailed my consultant and hope to hear back soon.  with the short protocol, don't you start injections on day 1, or thereabouts?  I can't remember although I did it not so long ago!    in which case, I may be starting next week!  

I'm staying out of the thong debate - I tried them for a while, but the wedgie feeling never went away!  
and my dh would definitely not deal well with them!

hey girls, got to go, but take care!
Debbie


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Debbie i gave you some bubbles     click on someone's burst or blow, and you can give or take bubbles, but you can't give them to yourself xxx

Starr hope your mouth is ok   Son is ok...wants to know why can't he wear knickers aka thongs like daddy's ??xxx

Jane .... don't know why but i was extremly bloated this time, and it took over a week to go back to normal xxx

Struthie don't test too early     xxx

Lilly good luck on your 2ww how's it going   xxx

Hi Murtle.... please don't have nightmares    hope you are ok at the moment xxx

Liz hope ec went ok... wow 40 follies...most i got was 7!!!  xxx

Ali did you have an appointment today...really hope your dh is agreeing to treatment

Mrs_G how's your sniffing going  ...hope its ok was funny about your dh's thong story !!! luckily (or not) i buy dh,s thongs....i try and find unusal ones !! he's just found a website with very unusal ones... they have the extra bit in so the package can all match...if you know what i'm saying  don't think i'll be buying them !!!xx

Vil were you gone ? hope you and moosey are ok xxxx

Hope everyone is ok...got a letter from consultant we are going again in october....dh def doesn't want donor eggs  feeling a lot better than last week about things.... although have been covered in eczema really bad since friday...think it was shock.. of finding my tubed were blocked.... every month i'd hoped as we do that i would fall naturally ... so getting my head round the fact the that won't happen, and enjoying   must go love to everyone ....caroline xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi ladies. 

Billie - really lovely to hear from you! I am fine thanks, I hope things are okay with you. What have you been up to? Didn't you go away on holiday? Still hoping we will get our BFPs together soon.  

 Starr - I'm so glad you are ready to start tx again sweetheart. I think it is good to have a plan to work to although I can understand you feeling apprehensive. Looking forward to meeting you (and your friend) in Essex!

...and VIL & Moosey too, you are always so entertaining with your stories - I   and  at the thong man! 

Murtle -   at the woman at your work. Hope you can get out of there sooner rather than later... You asked me about the detox some time ago. Yes, it is a Zita West one from Candy's book. I felt really great afterwards and it wasn't sooo hard. I did miss my wheat and dairy though. She recommends starting it about 6 weeks before tx, so if you want the details let me know and I'll copy out the list for you. You can do it for either 7 or 10 days.

Liz - hope your EC went well and you had some beauties!  

Struthie!     I am watching you. And - Saturday is too early to test isn't it  You are SO bad.... 

Jane - good luck for scan tomorrow.  

DebbieB - good luck for starting tx.   

 for Vaso. I think making your plans after the holiday sounds like a great idea. x   at the job interview - what a bloomin' cheek!

Ali - hope your appointment goes well and you can work something out.  

Lily      for you. Hang in there!

Big   for Looby - hope you are doing okay hunny. Thinking of you...

 to Candy &   for Jacob xx

Well, I went back to the clinic and saw the c/s on Monday. He said everything looked fine and has given me tablets to bring on a bleed. I asked why he thought I hadn't had a bleed and he said my ovaries were probably just slow to recover after the m/c. The good news is I had two follies   that I'd made on my VERY OWN - without drugs - one x 15mm & one x 13mm, so the old bird can still do it! YAY! 

I saw the acupuncturist yesterday and my pulses are getting stronger too, so that is looking good and I also joined a health club so am going to try to go swimming a few days a week which will hopefully help my stress levels.

Love &   to you all (sorry if I've missed anyone  )
Molly
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Jane12- I test on 30th August  
It was meant to be the 28th but my clinic are shut for the bank holiday! Don't they know how much this drives us mad?

Star- How is your mouth now? All better I hope 

DebbieB- Good luck  

Ck6- I am glad to see that you are feeling better about things now than you were last week  

Molly- Hurrah for your all natural follies  
The health club sounds like a great idea 

Girls, What is this bubble thing all about? Tell me, I feel I am missing out here


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there everyone

Sorry I haven't been typing much I have been reading and tracking your stages it is just I am so busy and tired with the move etc. We move into the house in 1 week and I can't wait.

Lilly I had 2 grade 1's replaced from 3 embies so I say snap to you.

Molly well done on 2 natural follies. WOW

Everyone else I am checking on you and watching you like a hawk Struthie

Love
Megan


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

AussieMeg,

It is good to hear from you! 
I hope you are so happy in your new house 
I can't believe you are almost 28 weeks already, it seems to be flying bye.

(I so hope I can say snap on test day)


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya

Thanks Caroline for the bubbles - still not sure but anyway it's fun trying to work it all out!  
glad you are so positive hon! 

Molly - lovely to hear from you.  2 follies - yay!!    

Aussiemeg - hope your move goes smoothly.  Are you in a house or a flat? I'll try and get down to Singapore so we can have a visit!  

love to Struthie, Liz, Lilly, Murtle, Strr, Jane, Mrs G,. VIL
and everyone I haven't mentioned on this lovely thread!!      

love
Debbie


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Afternoon girlies,
an update on me, went for appt today and DH has decided to have one last attempt with frosties    
feeling more positive now, also thinking of getting fit and healthy 

Struthie and Lilly not long now      
we're overdue some good news

Caroline, glad you've decided to go again  

Liz, hope EC went well and you're feeling ok.Hope you can have ET sooner, rather than later

Hi to Murtle,Aussiemeg,Jane,Molly,MrsG,VIL,Debbie,Candy,Starr,Jelly and Looby
and anyone I've missed

    
ali


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

My EC went OK yesterday, but took a long time as there were almost 50 follicles to remove, I had 36 eggs .  The procedure took 2 hours and I'm now very sore and will probably get OHSS.  19 of the 36 eggs have fertilised which is good news.  Will get an update tomorrow, then they're going to be frozen.  I feel quite relieved they are going to be frozen as I don't think I'm well enough to have ET just yet.

Hope everyone is OK.

Liz


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ali...what a relief so pleased your dh has decided to go again......i was really happy to read that xx

Well done Liz 36 eggs thats bloody amazing !!!! hope you recover well....   
Caroline xxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening Ladies....

Mouth is fine, no major problems other than a really sore throat.... hmm not sure about that. Am feeling rather tired too but should be fine soon.. 

Molly so looking forward to next week too. Will be lovely to put some faces to names. My friend has been on the tx road for a long time, just had a donor egg fet fail so is feeling rather fragile. She wasn't sure whether she wanted to come but i thought it would be good for her. 

Vil and Moosey, i'm expecting you to have stacks of funny stories. 

Liz wow 36 eggs  no wonder you feel sore. take it easy xx

Ali glad you have come to a decision to go again. I think that for most of us the decision to go for tx are down to us girls then we have to convince our men. My dh would stop tommorow if i wanted to. he says that it's me that's important. Mind u he does take some convincing some times...

Good Luck to the testers. Ali's right we are well overdue some good news. Fingers crossed xxx

Meg, good luck with the new housexxxx

Big hugs and kisses to you all, 

I'm off to have some soft dinner, jacket spud nice and fluffy i hope!!

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey hamster chops 

glad you're not feeling too bad and all went ok - have you got gaping holes or did they stitch them up? i didnt tell you this  before cos i didnt want to frighten you, but i was left with open holes and obviously the blood clot (which is meant to stay in and help it heal) came out while i was busy spitting and vomiting after the op, then i had what is known as a 'dry socket' - basically all the nerve endings open to the air. It was EXCRUCIATINGLY painful and ended up back in hosp in pieces after a couple of days of hideous pain and no sleep. so if your holes are open, do everything you can to keep that blood clot in the hole!! hope that didnt give you nightmares 

kj x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Goodness me Liz - no wonder you feel sore   Hope those embies continue to do well    
Ali - that is fab news - really pleased for you x

Star - Hope you are not feeling too bad  

Aussiemeg - great to hear from you - how did you get to 28 weeks so fast?  Hope the move goes smoothly x

Lilly and Struthie - Fingers still crossed for you both.  Hope the wait is not driving you too  

Murtle - How are you getting on at work now?  Nah, the mood swings are not enough - dont like to think i may be missing out   (see below)

Now enjoying bigger and better mood swings - 2 nights ago i had a door slamming frenzy followed by a 45 minute sobbing session after which i felt fine again.  DH was fab and just left me to it other than popping his head round the door every 5 minutes asking if i was finished yet!! Bless!  Also noticed that after i sniff i get very light headed and a bit woozy but it does not seem to last too long.  Added to a few headaches, i think it is going well! LOL Does any of this sound normal to anyone??! 
Also, i am booked for a hysteroscopy on tuesday afternoon which is being done under IV sedation to see why ET trial was not straight forward.  Really not worried about the actual proceedure, more about the theatre and the sedation. Would have been much happier having it done under LA with my wits about me.
How many people do you think will be in the theatre....i hate the thought of being "crowded" in such a small space.

Loads of love to anyone not mentioned.

Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Kim

Thanks for not telling me that before......

I've got all 3 holes stiched so hopefully there'll be no gaping holes for me!!!

Read about your chat with the LA, glad they're going to see you before the year wait.  Good Luck xxxxx

Hey Mrs g that sounds dangerous !!!

Love Starr xx  aka hamsterchops  apparantley!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning everyone!

Hi Molly,glad you had a good meeting with Julian,and you are not an old bird! I hope you didn't tell Nicky on me! I don't like being watched!!

Starr - hope you are feeling better,Kim's description made me feel yuck!

Lilly - hope you are doing ok,this 2ww is hard isn't it.

Liz - hope you are feeling better,and those embies are doing their stuff!

As for me,dh has made me promise not to test until Sunday,clinic said thats the earliest,so thats what I will do,only two days to go!
Take care everyone xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Thanks for all your lovely messages   

Mum had a beautiful send off ( if you call it that ) Last thursday 
I would have popped on earlier - but thay admitted me back into hosp last Sunday 
and only let me home late last night  

Anyway - must go back to bed as ordered   

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi girls

Looby take it easy, plenty of rest.

Lilly good luck for testing here's some     

Liz goodness me excellent result

Amanda hope all goes ok on Tuesday

Struthie good luck for testing Sunday     

Hi also to CK6 and Molly and to all the other girls.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

Well on to me had a scan today to see how follies doing 18 altogether.  12 good size and 1 smaller and then a few very small ones.

Got to ring at 3pm and see if they think can leave egg collection a bit longer to allow smaller follies to grow hope so as would mean more eggs.

Fingers crossed.

What a morning though nearly got stuck in the lift at the hospital the doors would not open when I was trying to leave the hospital just kept going up and down.  Finally doors opened and i made sure I told the people on the desk so they could sort it out.

Anyway hope rest is ok.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi girls,  I just wanted some thoughts really. I had to go into hospital on Tuesday for 'Evacuation/ Removal of Products of Conception' (D&C).  Has anyone else had to have this after a miscaridge?  Did you bleed afterwards? Did you have tummy cramps and for how long? 
The last few weeks have been an emotional rollercoaster and I just desperately want to forget about it all and try to recover physically and emotionally.  Part of me wants to get back on the rollercoaster and start the treatment all over again and I'm desperate to get pregnant again.  The other half of me is scared out of my wits at the thought of going through all that again.  How long have others left it for?  When will I feel better?

With the OHSS and the miscaridge etc I've now been signed of from work for 11 weeks in total.  Part of me feels guilty about this and part of me feels angry in that none of my colleagues (who I thought I was close to) have thought to send me a card or anything even though they all know what's happened to me.  If I'd been at work and it was one of them I'd have got people to at least chip in for a card if not some flowers even?  Am I being unrealistic?

When will I stop feeling like I'm always on the edge of tears?  

Sorry to sound so down.


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Linds

Just wanted to say take care and rest up.

Yes I agree a card from your work colleagues would have been nice, maybe they are sorting a card out and its just not arrived yet.

Take care

jane12


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Linds

 sorry to hear you've had such a rough time sweetie. Unfortunately I can't advise you on the ERPC front as I've not had to have one, but I think that bleeding afterwards is common (like a heavy AF?) and you will probably have tummy cramps because of the procedure. Perhaps someone else knows how long it will last for?

My only advice to you is not to rush it too much - I tried to put my first m/c behind me too quickly, believing that if I just got on with life the hurt would go away. It helped for a little while, then a wave of devastation suddenly hit me like a bolt from the blue and I was unconsolable.

The thing to remember is that the chances of another m/c are slim at your age and the fact that you got pregnant really bodes well for future positive pregnancies.

As for when you'll be feeling better emotionally hunny, I really don't know the answer - everybody's different. You'll never forget - just move on to a better place where the pain is less.

As for your work colleagues - well I think you're right to feel upset and angry that they have not acknowledged your pain.  
Do not feel guilty about being signed off - your doctor knows what is best for you and they'll have to manage without you. Just take one day at a time and forget about work - concentrate on getting well again, you'll need to be strong when you try again. If you're not ready to go back, tell your doc you need more time.

Try again when you feel a little stronger hun.

Thinking of you.
Love Molly


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks guys XX.  I'd forgotten how much nice words makes me cry again!! doh.


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi linds,
sorry about what has happened to you, the end of a dream is never easy.
On the evac front, I've had 2 . I had a small amount of cramps in the first few hours afterwards and otherwise no pain whatsoever. I then had a period for about 10/14 days, but every woman is different .I found the whole thing  relatively painless physically but draining emotionally.
As to when to start for another pregnancy, I wanted to start straight away,I felt that he only thing to mend a broken heart would be another baby.acting positively made me feel better but i agree with Molly, only you can say when the right time will be.
Lots of love in this difficult time  

Looby good to hear from you,we were all thinking of you, take care of yourself and baby Cherry xx

Struthie good luck for tomorrow   

starr, hope your mouth is feeling better,

love to everyone else      
I really don't know what I'd do without you all
ali


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Struthie - good luck for tomorrow - everything crossed for you!!!    

Jess xxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have promised dh I won't test until Sunday,so another day of waiting and wondering!


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi Linds,

I have had an ERPC 3 years ago  but understandably I remember it well.  I had very bad cramping pains for 3 to 4 days afterwards, was in agony when I had to go to the toilet to wee and the thought of anything else made me constipated (sorry TMI).  I bled very lightly for the same period of time.  After that nothing - the pains more or less went away overnight, but unfortunately the heartache didn't, and doesn't today.  As Molly W says you move on to a better place, but still remember important dates when their birthdate should have been etc, but I don't get upset at that anymore.  

I went back to work after a week as that was my way of coping - straight back into work, but it was very hard and in hindsight too soon for me.

Just go at your own pace hun, only you will know when you feel better and ready to take things forward again.

Take care

lol

chantelle
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon girls,

Well I am just about sane still 
It is my official clinic test day tomorrow but the clinic is closed until Tuesday  I hope I get that far. I have no clue either way, no AF pain but no pg symptoms either. So I have to continue going slightly mad until Tuesday 

Aliday- Hurrah for DH wanting to give things another go! Good luck 

LizH- Wow, 19 fertilized! That is great news 
I hope you are feeling ok, resting up and getting ready for e/t whenever it will be.

Star- It is good to see that your mouth is not too bad 

Mrs_G- Your mood swings sound scary! Poor dh 
It is a good sign that is all working though. 

Looby lou- It is great to see you posting again 

Jane 12- Follies are sounding great 

Linds- Sorry I can't offer you any advice, just a big hug 

MollyW- how are things with you?

  GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW STRUTHIE Hi to the rest of you lovely guys


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Lilly!
Will post in the morning.

I can't believe you have to wait until Tuesday! You are so patient.
Until tomorrow xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, am meeting Molly tomorrow really looking forward to it, hoping Jacob won't have his grumpy nappy on   lol

Good luck Struthie & Lilly   

Linds, I hope the others advise has helped, been thinking of you allot recently   I know statistics don't help at a time like this, but most do go on to have a succesful pregnancy next time just its harder for us as things don't happen as quick or easy, I tried to look at it as my body was being prepared and am living proof that dreams do come true after having one shattered xxx  As for your collegues, I can't believe it either, what a bunch of ****'ers, I guess people don't know what to say, but something to show support woudl have been the least they could do   as for the tears, I still cry when I think about my loss, infact you have me starting now, but I have no right, not really, not now xx

Good luck Jan hope you have some beautities, love to Looby if you read this  

Ouch starr, hope your mouth heals soon

Kisses to Billie & murtle

Candy x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Linds

I didn't have to have a d and c, but i did bleed for 2/3 weeks after my m/c.

I know exactly how you feel about work... i had the same, i was very upset and thought that my staff would care more than that, then i realised that they do but the person in my shop that organizes the leaving/birthday etc gifts is me!! So no surprise there really.,  Try not to let them upset you honey.

As for the trying again, 4 months later i'm still unsure, we're thinking maybe start again october, i'm still not sure that we're ready yet. I think when it's right to go for the ivf we'll know. What i'm trying to say is that it's totally personal and only you can decide. But give yourself time.   xxxxxxxxx

Lily and Struthie Good restraint girls proud of you both xxxx  

Molly and Candy enjoy your meet up. Hope Jacob gets lots of cuddles from his cyber aunty xx

Looby  thinking of you xxxxx

I'm fine now just a reduced appetite  no bad thing eh!!  

Have a lovely weekend all 

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies

I've finished working in that horrid place. I now have a week off before I cover my mate's paternity leave. He's just asked if he can extend it to 3 weeks.

Struthie – Good luck for testing    

Lilly – Only a few more days to go. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Starr – You are sooo brave. I am a total baby when it comes to the dentist. I hope the pain and swelling goes soon.  

Molly – Give baby Jacob lots off sloppy wet kisses from me when you see him.    

Linds  - so sorry you are having a really rough time at the moment. As for your work colleagues     maybe they just don’t know what to do or say to you.

Ali –   Great news that DH is willing to try again. Good luck with the FET.

Chantelle – so lovely to hear from you again. We’ve missed you. I see you’re already on the 2ww. Please give us an update on how it’s been for you this time.  

Amanda – I hope all goes well for you on Tuesday. I had radiologist, consultant and DH in with me, that’s all so try not to worry. As for the mood swings, sounds normal to me, though I do think your DH sounds utterly wonderful. Mine would make me a cup of tea then hide in another room until I was calm again.  

Looby – Lovely to hear from you. Rest up and do as the docs tell you. Thinking of you lots.  

Jane – Nightmare in the lift. That would have freaked me out. Well done on all those follies.    

Caroline – Looks like October is going to be busy on here. Glad you are going to be my cycle buddy. 

Aussie – Good luck with the house move.  

Liz – 19 embies ! Going to have to change your name to Wonder Woman. I hope you are resting and drinking plenty. Let’s hope you can have FET next month.  

Debs – Have you worked out when you are starting yet? I think you start stabbing on day 2-3 like in iui with the short protocol  

 to everyone else.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr you tease having an empty gallery   lol

Jacob will look forward to those kisses Murtle have given you some bubbles in return, maybe if everyone enjoys the singles night out which I think was September ? we can re-think having an IUI get together sometime, I know we are very spread out, but could find a middle ground.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you for your well wishes - 13 embies were frozen on Friday, so not bad going really.

Linds - sorry to hear about work not being understanding.  I rang my boss on Friday to say I wouldn't be in and he started talking about how much urgent work is in my in-tray, presuming I am going to be well enough to return to work by Tuesday (which I doubt I will).  

Struthie -   for testing today. 

Lilly -   for testing on Tuesday.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their bank holiday.

Liz


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 
I'm afraid it was a neg,for us,I was so sure it was going to be good news.
Still no sign of af,and I will test again tomorrow,but I'm not hopeful now.

Going into Watford now,dh is treating me and ds to al ovely lunch,going to have a great big pudding too!

Good luck for Tuesday Lilly xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear your bad news Struthie.  
 to you both.

Hope you have the biggest and bestest pudding on the menu  

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

I ment to add that i will still keep fingers crossed for a change in tomorrow's result.
x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya ladies

Meant to post earlier, but got very busy with guests staying.
AF arrived early and my consultant is away.  but when I called the hospital, they said come in for a scan as day 4 would be too late.  So started stabbing yesterday!!  thanks for checking with me Murtle - you were right! 
  Got the pens this time - so much easier, what a relief not to have to mix up the drugs in the syringe! the nurse did one for me in my tummy - first time in my life I was glad to have extra padding there!!  

So, how is everyone doing?
Struthie - bad news honey, sorry.  I had my fingers crossed for you.  Hope you are ok.   

Liz - 13 embies - that's brilliant!     All the best to you!

Linds - I can't believe your work colleagues are being deliberately mean - perhaps they don't know how to act or what to say. I think I would have at least sent a card though...  

Ali - good luck with et!!  

Lilly... awaiting good news...  

lots of love ladies! I see you have a bank holiday tomorrow - enjoy it! 



Debbie


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy...

Been playing all day and finally worked it out. A couple of pics there now!!

Love Starr xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOPs there not in my gallery.... Not sure what went wrong. They are in the main gallery though..

Any help gratefully received!!  ^    

Love Starrxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

It's ok. Mel helped me out.

I'm not teasing anymore Candy xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi girls

Well another sleepless night for me so popped on to say hi.

Linds I am so sorry to hear your news nad know exactly what you are going through. For me I bled very lightly for 2 weeks and then I had a much heavier bleed like a period for 10 days and then nothing for 9 weeks. I think I cried everyday and then got worse an finally found some light at the end of the tunnel in December. It was August 10 when my little one died and August 13 when we found out and August 17 when I had the D&C. But I can honestly say a year on I still think about our wee one but know that there is someone looking down on what will soon be the 4 of us and that gives me some comfort. Also in October last year (and I assume it will be the same time this year) there is a worldwide (or national at least) miscarriage awareness week. At 7pm on the friday there was a candle lighting ceremony and DH and I had our own little ceremony in the kitchen with a special candle we bought (and keep) and in a strange way it was quite theraputic and beautiful and it really helped DH deal with it too as he was remaining strong the whole time. I am here for you if you want to chat but please know that there is a light. I did an IUI in the November which was the wrong thing to do and then spent 3 months doing everything I could in terms of vitamins, food and positive thoughts and now it is not long till the twinnies arrive. Find you way it will be right way for you.

Struthie I am soo sorry to hear about the neg but you wouldn't be the first to get a change in result so it aint over to the witch arrives.

DebbieB I am sure that you won't be able to get down my way until the baby is at least 3 months old so make sure you inject well and sensibly   See you on "asian" msn.

Starr I always post in the wrong gallery and send a message off on the technical help thread and then they get moved. I've managed to do it 3 times now. Sound advice re Linds. I'll hold your hand through the next treatment when you are ready.

LizH 13 OMG that is amazing.

Lilly --SNAP  is all I am saying and sending your way in thoughts.

Murtle glad one stint is finished and next is not too far away. A big kiss to you for a week off

Molly--Hello gorgeous self follie growing girl. 

Looby--I am sure your mum is watching over you for this next month (Of course she will be for the rest of your and your babies life) but I glad things went well as can be expected. 

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone but must go and suffocate the man snoring his head off in my bed the one in which I can't get to sleep in. Ahh bless him I sometimes wish I could turn around and say this is all your fault that I can't sleep but you know what I am soooo in love at the moment it is silly. 

Love
Megan


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I had some nasty shocks over the weekend when several large pieces of 'stuff' came out of me (I'm going to call it 'gloop' but I guess it was womb lining etc??)quite traumatic as it felt like having a poo out the wrong hole!  I think that might have been why I have been getting a lot of nasty tummy cramps.  I've decided that work can wait another 2 weeks for me and  I wont be rushing back on Tuesday as planned.  I don't feel any loyalty towards them now after all this so they can stuff it!  My EDD would have been 22nd March 2006 and I know i'll never forget that day.  Anyway, must try to think happpy thoughts......chocolate...chocolate...chocolate.
I think we'll wait until after christmas before doing another IVF cycle...I think, I might change my mind but it'd be nice to have a christmas where I can drink and not worry about baby making.  Last year we were testing from an IUI cycle on Christmas eve and the BFN kinda ruined it.  I'm going to try and think positively for the future...promise.

Struthie....I'm very sorry for your negative.   

Kiss kiss to you all.


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

AussieMeg...Just read your post and I'm crying again.  Thank you so much.  It is very comforting to know that I'm not the only person to go through this and I will get out the other side and I will have babies one day...please.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

To each and everyone of you!

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way best girls >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35835.0

H xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Struthie,
so sorry love, hoped you spoilt yoursef rotten!
Don't give up
love 
ali


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Ali 
I'm not giving up just yet!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Linds 
Vaso 
CK6 
Lilly2K3 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy, BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 -EDD 07/09/05 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10/05  
Purpleal, BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05  
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05   
DebbieA, FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 01/02/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 

*IVF Students *      

Chantelle - 2ww Testing? 
Jane12 - 2ww Testing? 
Jodi - 2ww Testing? 
DebbieB - Stimming Good luck this time round 
Struthie - Donor iui. Good luck this time round 
Ajax - Down regging. Good luck this time round 
Catwoman - Downregging. Good luck this time round 
LizH - FET Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

VIL & Moosey - Starting ivf soon
CK6 - Trying again in Oct 
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
MollyW - Detoxing!
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
CathyA - Starting IVF in October
petal b - Starting IVF in September
Aliday - Waiting for FET
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Eire - Starting ivf soon
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
RachelB - Starting ivf Sept/Oct
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Mizz - Trying again Sept/Oct
JessP - ICSI Sept
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Billie
Angus
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

So sorry to hear your news, Struthie. Sending you a big   and a few extra  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya
Don't think I'm ignoring you lovely girls! I think I must have posted on part 23 instead yesterday! oops  

Struthie - sorry to hear your news hon!   

I'll have to catch up with everyone soon but in the meantime, sending lots of  

Murtle, thanks for the list!  great job.  Just to let you know, I am now on day 4 of jabbing!!  Going in for a scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed!!    The doc said I had 2 potential follies which is a miracle for me in itself as I usually start with none!  

love
Debbie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the list Murtle,I'm going to call the clinic when they open and get booked in for this month.

Debbie - good luck with your scan,hope those follies are doing their stuff!


              GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TEST TODAY LILLY!!

Lilly I have a really good feeling about you,I hope I amn right,will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
well done Debbie ,this cycle sounds promising.

struthie hope everythings  ok,glad you're going again so soon. Hope this time it works  
will you have the same donor?

Lilly good luck for today 

                                      

ali


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

for testing Lily. I'm hoping it's all going well at the clinic. 

Struthie - so sorry about your neg sweetie.    Hope you're doing okay.

Murtle - thanks for the list. Enjoy your week off - you sound like you deserve it!  

Chantelle - lovely to hear from you.      for you.

 to Starr, Billie, VIL & Moosey, Debbie, Caroline, Liz, Jane, Mrs G, Ali and special   for Looby Lou and  for Aussie Meg for always asking after me.

I had a great time meeting Candy & Jacob (who is just SOOOO cute!). Lots of baby cuddles which did me good - and Candy is as lovely in person as you all know she is in cyberspace. I think her IUI meet-up is a great idea, and I for one am up for it!

  to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lilly - hope everything is ok?

Molly - glad you enjoyed your meet up,and I would def be interested in an IUI girls meet up,now I an an official IUI girl!

All went well with my scan,no cysts,have taken my first clomid tablet,and I start injecting Menopur tomorrow,hope this is it for us!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Any news from Lilly? Fingers crossed she's too excited to post her news.  

Well done Struthie for going again immediately. Good luck  

Molly - Sounds like you had a lovely time with Candy and Jacob.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I got a bfn thismorning 

Struthie- good luck for this cycle, I will prey for you


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Lilly I am so sorry,its just not fair is it.
Makre sure your dh gives you lots of hugs,thats what got me through xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Lilly and Struthie so sorry I was really hoping this was your time. 

Take care both of you.

Well me I had egg collection today they collected 5 eggs so fingers crossed for fertilization will know tomorrow morning then the embryo transfer and the horrid two week wait.

Felt a little pain but not too bad.

Take care all.

Good luck to all testing.

Hi to everybody.

Jane12


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Sorry Lilly and Struthie about your BFN's.  Hope you're feeling better soon.  

good luck Struthie for your next cycle.

Jane12 - good luck for ET and hope you get plenty of embryo's.

I'm still suffering with OHSS, got a sick note for 2 weeks, so hopefully I will be starting to recover soon.

Liz


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Lilly, 

I am so so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Lilly - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of   and hope you are ok.

Liz - Hope you feel better soon!  

Jane - good luck with the embies - here's a little dance for them!      ^banana

Struthie - good luck with your next go!!    

Ali - thanks for your vote of confidence.  

Had a scan today - still the 2 little follies there so more jabs and fingers crossed for a few more.  Next scan on Friday afternoon.  I just found out my 39 year old sister is pregnant - what a shock!  She thought she'd have problems like me, but fell straight away.  I'm delighted for her, but why is life so unfair? 

anyway, let's stay positive girls!

love

Debbie


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
just wanted to say sorry Lilly  , spoil yourself rotten.

Struthie, you don't hang about,good luck for this cycle.

jane a little fertilisation dance:

         

Liz hope you feel better soon, think of all those lovely frosties, perhaps we'll do fet together.

Debbie keep on thinking positively, you and your sister will be pregnant together!!!

Hi to everyone not mentioned


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lily so sorry


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Lilly and Struthie, I am so sorry to hear your news  

Love to everyone 
xxx
V.


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the fertilization dances we got 2 definitely and maybe a third they need to recheck the third one so will know tomorrow.  But only need 2 so very pleased.

Egg transfer tomorrow at 12 noon.

Feeling nervous.

Hi to all.

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Lily - sweetheart, so very sorry to read your news...
    

Thinking of you, 
Love Molly
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck for ET Jane  

Well done debbie. Hope this follie dance encourages a few more to grow
              

As for Struthie, a dance of your very own 
                 

Liz - I hope you feel better soon. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi all

Lilly - i am so sorry to hear your news  .  Thinking of you x

Good Luck for tomorrow Jane.

Liz - hope you are feeling a little better today?!

Debbie - As Ali says, keep positive - fingers crossed that the extra jabs will do the trick.

Vaso - how are you luvvie??

Big hello's to Murtle, Molly, Ali, Struthie, Caroline, Vil& Moosey, starr and anyone else who i have missed out - forgive me please.

Well, i had the hysteroscopy done yesterday and the good news is that i do not have any cervical canal stenosis as first thought.  Get this - apparently i am just a VERY nervous patients and manage to shut down my whole body making ET virtually impossible.  Nervous is not the word i would use for how i felt yesterday - bl**dy terrified would be more like it.  I was like some possessed maniac and was rather sleep deprived with worry!
I think i really was the patient from hell and i was shaking so much that i could not hold a pen let alone sign my forms!  Today, i feel like such a baby, woose, muppet or any other undignified descriptions i can think of as it truly was not anything to be worried about.  The theatre staff were wonderful (even though i was convinced they were all conspiring against me to start with!!  - i blame the d/r drugs!) and managed to make me feel like it was a wonderful experience.  As for that sedation malarkey - WOW WOW WOW!!  Really do not know where the time went after one bit of that stuff although DH informs me that i managed to chat 10 to the dozen throughout and kept apologising to the nurse who i had previously yelled at (once again  )
I can honestly say now that i actually do not dread or fear the EC half as much as i used to thanks to this.  Even if it does hurt me...i wont remember  

Sorry that was so long but really needed to get it out my system!!

Lots of luv and hugs to all,
Amanda xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Lily- So sorry hun.   

Jane- Good luck for ET

Fairy dust to you all....the world is soo cruel sometimes that sticking together is the best way through.  I love you guys.


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Mrs_G: I am so glad everything went well! Please don't feel like a   everyone is absolutely terrified of all new procedures, it's just that some are better at putting a brave face than others. Next time you feel nervous, ask for a mild sedative (pre-med) to take the edge off, it will really help. It's not unusual to 'shut your body down' when you are nervous, I freaked out when I was having a scan once and the Dr was poking and proding because he couldn't find anything and suddenly everything went really, really tight. He looked at me and said 'just relax ok?' but it's easy for him to say...

I havne't got any news, I am just counting the days to go on holiday   Amazingly, I actually ovulated last Sunday without any drugs and we tried the old-fashioned way   Let's see what happens, I am hoping that a miracle will happen or maybe I am just setting myself for failure once again...We are seeing the Dr for a review on Tuesday and then we are off to Cyprus on Friday in order to digest whatever he tells us. 

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie...

Jane - hoping your ET has gone well.       for you.  

Hi Vaso - fingers crossed for you also for a natural miracle. Have a lovely holiday and hope you have some good news for us when you get back.      

Linds   hope you're taking it easy sweetie and feeling a bit better.

Mrs G - glad the hysteroscopy has put your mind at rest. EC/ET should go swimmingly now!  

Good luck for scan Debbie  hope those follies are getting big and juicy...

Liz -   hope you feel better soon.

Big sloppy   for Murtle and  to all you other girlies...

Molly x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi 

Jane - hope your ET went well.  

Mrs G - glad you are feeling less apprehensive about EC etc.  I know what you mean about the time going fast whilst you're in theatre.

Debbie - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  

Ali - I don't know yet when my FET will be, I think the minimum time they leave it for OHSS to settle down is about a month - does that sound about right?

I am feeling much better today and I've got my appetite back at last!  I've got some injections from the hospital to help thin my blood as it is getting a bit thick - and I thought all my injections would be over for a while yet!!  

Hope everyone else is well, Liz


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi girls....

just got back from France and had a tiring but fun holiday... need another    
Just having a quick flick through to see how my ole pal Struthie got on....... so thought it was going to be good news matey....        had everything crossed for you...  but it looks like you are getting straight back in their girlie..good for you!!! do not give up hope!!! 
I will be back on tomorrow when i have time to write some more...he he like you can not wait   
love to the Turtle...Aliiiiiiiiii.....and all the rest of the gang...

lots of hugs to all a big fat Jelly x x x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hope the new name is ok......im now officially to be known as a cleaning product bc there are far too many Mrs g's around!!!

Amanda ex mrs g x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

You can come and clean my bath anytime Amanda  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Debbie.  

Glad to see you up and about Liz.  

Bonjour Jelly. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome back Jayne,we missed you,will be back later too xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

morning girls,
welcome back Jayne , I bet you've got a lovely big belly now  ,
glad you had a fab holiday.

like the new name amanda, sounds very powerful . Glad you survived the hysterothingy , ET should be a doddle  

Hope ET went well Jane       sending sticky vibes

Liz, glad you're feeling better

 to Murtle, Linds, Molly, Struthie,Vaso,Debbie,Looby,Candy and of course Jacob an anyone I've missed


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Scan still only showed 2 follies and not much growth at all.  
Doc has said to carry on for another few days with a scan on Monday and then Wednesday for the decision - so if they haven't grown by then, we may have to give up.    doing my best to stay upbeat and hopeful.   How many days does it normally take - am I abnormal?? 

love and hugs to Ali, Struthie, Amanda-Ajax?, Jelly, Liz, Murtle (thanks for the great dance), Jane, Looby, Candy, Linds, Molly, Vaso, Lilly and anyone I've left out!  

Debbie
x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Debbie

I was stimming for about 10 days.  I took 225 IU of gonal-f (3 amps) every day for 8 days then 150 IU for 2 days.  

Liz


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Murtle - I do not do house calls i am afraid  

Debbie - Really hope that those follies start growing for you.  Hopefully the extra days will do the trick  

Liz - Glad you are feeling a bit brighter.

Ali - Just trying to cover up the woose in me by having the power in my name instead! LOL 

What i forgot to mention previously is that after the hysterothingy(like that Ali!) the Consultant has said that I need sedated for the ET because without it i will be too tense and it wont be possible.  I understand and accept this but its still a little upsetting because i think we all strive to get to the ET point and its the most crucial point in treatment and i wont be able to really be part of it.  As DH says...i will see it happening, i just wont remember it.     Oh well thats the way it goes.
Big   to everyone
Amanda x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I just want to say thank you to all of you who have posted messages of support and comfort for me.
You guys give me the strength to carry on up this painfull path.
I am feeling ok at the moment, strangely numb and waiting for the crash  

I hope you are all ok and have a good weekend.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi girls

Justa  real quick one.
Hugs to struthe and lilly. Sorry life sux so much sometimes
debbieB it always looked like abandonment time up until about day 15 for me and then pow they grow so don;t worry yet
Ajax don't worry about being sedated for ET as it is no where near as exciting as sex! I'd love to know what your DH thinks you are going to see. Just some doctors and nurses and your knees in stirrups. 
Hi there Murtle.

And that is my short message

Love and kisses
Megan


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if you'd mind if I join you?
I have been an absent IUI member for a while (just being a bit pathetic).  Now I'm an IVF recruit who had EC today.

Struthie and Lily, I am so sorry to hear your news. I am sending hugs to both of you.

Anyway, we have unexplained infertility, so IVF is considered a strastic but necessary step by my Consultant.  18 follies collected today.  Just waiting now to see how many have fertilised.

Hurt less than I thought.

We'll see anyway.
good luck to everyone for their cycles.
Jodi 
P.S. Aussiemeg, how are you and your twins? I hope all is going well.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Sorry having pc problems at home - Have borrowed a friends laptop to post   

Back as soon as it is fixed   

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Looby

I've been scouring the gallery for a piccie of you at the party. Were you hiding in  the loos when the camera came out ?  

 to Molly. Looks like you had a good time at the party. 

Looks like you all had a great time. NIce to put faces to names. You all looked so lovely. Your DHs were so brave. I will try harder to join you all next time.

Welcome Jodi.  

Debbie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope you have a late growth spurt like me and Meg.  

 for Lilly. I hope you are doing ok sweetie.

I've had an awful week off. Spent too much time thinking and feeling very sorry for myself. A wave of grief hit me on Tuesday and I cried solid for 2 days. We have decided to delay our next TX until after xmas and spend some of our savings on a much needed holiday. Nowhere exotic I'm afraid but a lovely cottage in Devon or Cornwall with a log fire and plenty of red wine. 

I'm back to work tomorrow. I'm covering for a mate who's wife is due any day now (and she is the only woman on the planet to ever be pregnant) and one of the assisstants had a baby at the beginning of summer that I still haven't been to see so I'm sure I will have a visit. On top of that af is few days late so hormones levels running on high. Pass me the kleenex  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry Jodi, just read your post properly. Well done on the fab ec today.   

I hope you get good news tomorrow. Good luck!   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh Murtle -  .  I am sorry that you feel low at the moment.  You are always so strong for all the rest of us on here, i think that it is only fair that you can lean on us for a change.  I know what you mean about hormones messing with your head - hope they sort themselves out soon. Big   for you.

Hello to Jodie - Well done - what a fab EC.  Hope tomorrow brings good news.

Aussiemeg - you really did make me laugh with your straight talking, down to earth approach.  Thank you    Hope you and those bubs are doing well x

Looby - Nice to hear from you.  Hope you can join us again soon.

Lilly -   for you too.

Vaso - What you up to?

Debbie - Good Luck for tomorrows scan - fingers crossed for you.

Hello to Molly, Struthie, Ali, Linds, Liz, Starr, Caroline, V_I_L and Moosey (where have you guys dissappeared to   ?) and anyone else not mentioned. xxx

Im still being a prize b*t*h, thanks to Suprefact and i swear if i was DH, i would have divorced me by now!   Having scan tomorrow to check that i have switched everything off (if i havent then expect now ultra moody moo tomorrow!).
Lots of love to all
Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Murtle,
I hope you're starting to feel a little better today.  It looks to me like you are well within your rights to feel down.  Even though I live in Australia now, I lived in Devon for 2 years, and I can't think of anything better than a holiday in Devon.  Such a beautiful spot, and well worth spending some of your savings on it.

Ajax, I hope you're mood has improved.  A really moody moo sounds scary.

Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi again guys,
So, 8 out of 18 follies fertilised.  Not too bad.
Off for ET tomorrow.
Fingers crossed.
We'll see.
Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ohh good luck with it Jodie.

Murtle I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down,but Devon sounds lovely.Hope it helps you my friend.

Lilly are you ok?

Well I'm still here,got a scan tomorrow,day 9,so I will let you know.

Hi to everyone not mentioned.
I have been looking in the gallery,can't see any pics of Molly,or am I being blind?
xxx


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Debie, I was stimming for 14 days, just for one follie. And I have heard of ladies stimming for 3 weeks   So hang in there, and don't anticipate the worst x

Amanda, don't worry about not remembering your ET honey...if it all goes well, you'll have plenty of more beautiful memories to cherish

Wellcome to Jodi! wow, 18 follies! 8 enbies! WOW, WOW, WOW  

Murtle -   I am so sorry you are feeling low, but sounds as though you are taking the right decision to delay Tx. There is only so much we can take! I think it is such a good idea to take some time out from dr's, hospitals, etc. And I wouldn't visit anyone with babies just yet. If they are good mates, they will understand. Your time will come x

Amanda - oh yes, I know what you mean about the moods!  ^beware^ You're not the only one! At least you are acknowledging that you are feeling a bit 'off', I was swearing that everything was DH's fault!   How many days till you finish d/r?

Not much news from me, we have out 'review' meeting with the consultant tomorrow morning, and I am very, very scared...  

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

hello everyone.  

 to Murtle. Sorry you're feeling   It's horrible how you think you're doing okay and then it suddenly hits you in an uncontrollable wave isn't it. Not much anyone can say except I hope you feel better soon and I'm sure a little holiday will do you both the world of good before you go again...  The Essex meet was lovely. It's strangely therapeutic to put faces to the names and realise there are REAL people out there sharing in our highs and lows! There were mutterings about having an IUI meet. I think it would be lovely as we are all pretty close. Anyone up for it? I think it would be nice to get all the IUI threads together - IUI, IUI turned IVF and IUI BFP. What does anyone think - and any suggestions for a venue? Maybe we could have a Xmas party!

 to Jodi - we were wondering where you'd got to on the other board. Congrats on all the embies and good luck for ET. 

Good luck for scan Struthie.  

Debbie         - GROW follies GROW!

Vaso - hope your review goes okay. I know you are worried, sweetheart, but hopefully he'll have some options for you...   

Jane -  

 to Looby Lou, AussieMeg, CK6, Ali, Lily (one day at a time sweetheart   ), Linds, Starr, VIL & Moosey, Ajax, Liz and anyone I've missed...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Struthie and Lilly 2K3 - sorry about your BFN - it's horrible.

Debbie - Good luck with the jabbing - I hope some of your follies are just late bloomers.

Aussie Meg - How long have you got now?  I think it must be about six weeks.  Thinking of you loads  

Jodsterrun - Wow - well done on all the eggs and congrats on having 8 fertilise.  I hope the transfer goes well.

Murtle - I'm sorry that you're feeling so down but think the holiday sounds ideal.  Have you ever booked through "English Country Cottages".  I've used them a couple of times and their website is pretty good.  They have some lovely places.

Molly and Starr - It was fab to meet you the other night.  I had a great time and I definately think the idea of a big IUI meet up would be fun.

Jane 12 -        

Liz H - poor you feeling rubbish.  I hope the injections help.  In the meantime its lots of daytime TV for you

Vaso - Good luck with the natural cycle and with the review meeting.

Ajax - Glad the results of your hystero-thingy were good.

 to Jellyhead, Candy, Looby Lou, Aliday and anyone I've missed.

Moosey and I had a weird appointment last week.  It was supposed to be the beginning of egg donation and (after taking 40 mins to find our blood results) they agreed we were ready to start and that there was no point in Moosey using her own eggs because there would be a "less than 5% chance of success".  We left the clinic really excited but ten minutes later the doctor rang us and said, "The consultant wants to see you so make sure you see him before doing anything else in case you can't go ahead with egg donation".  Then she left us stewing on that overnight.  Undecided Undecided

The next day I spoke to the manager who is always really helpful and she said that the consultant wasn;t trying to stop us doing egg donation but simply thinks that we should be considering IVF with Moosey's eggs rather than egg donation.  He wants to talk to us about our options so we're seeing him tomorrow.  All very confusing but good news because Moosey would love to use her own eggs if she can and at one point we thought they weren't going to let us do either so we're just really grateful to have options.

It's never simple is it?    

  Finally - I've got a question......  What day of your cycle do you start IVF on?  Tomorrow is Moosey's day 16 of a 28 day cycle and we'd love to start tomorrow (when we see the consultant).  I don't know if this is possible (and even if it is, the clinic might not be willing/able to help).  Thanks for your help.    

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Victoria,all clinics are different,but when we had ICSI,I started sniffing on day 21.
xxx


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Victoria,
I was told to start taking norethisterone (primolut) tablets on day 14 and start sniffing on day 21, but yes every clinic and protocol are different.
xx
V.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey girlies.....
For the first time in the last few weeks i am no longer a moody moo...(well, for today anyway!).
Scan showed that the sniffer has done its job nicely and i will start my stabbing next Monday the 12th.  Could have started today but consultant had decided to go on holiday(how thoughtless of him!!) so next Monday it is.  The nurse "kinda" showed us what to do and all i can say it thank goodness my jabs are sc(or fat jabs as ive named them)and not IM - My heart goes out to all those having IM as those needles scared the pants off of me!   Thankfully, for us, they are just the mixing ones!

V_I_L - My Tx started on day 1 because my cycles got really messed up so we never knew when day 21 was!  Good Luck with the appointment and with which ever decision you choose.

Vaso - Good luck for tomorrow hun - Try not to be too scared - hopefully a new plan of action will become clear for you.   to u x

Jodie - Good Luck for ET    

Struthie - Hope the scan goes well x

I am away tomorrow on a course and wont be back until friday/saturday.  Im starting to wonder how i will cope without ff for that long.  Wonder if the symptoms of withdrawl will lessen or add to the sniffer moods!  
Oh this could be fun......LOL

Please try not to write too much while i am gone so i can keep up.

Lots of Love

Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello!
Just wondering if I can come and join the gang - some of you will know me from the IUI girls board (  to Molly, Caroline, VIL and Jodi - good to see you again, we were wondering where you'd got to!) and   to all of you I've yet to meet.
Basically, after three failed IUIs, I'm going through my first IVF. I'm due to start sniffing Suprefact as of Friday; stabbing should start about a week to ten days later, and I'm pencilled in for egg collection on the 30th September (assuming there are any eggs to collect...)
I just wanted to introduce myself and look forward to some mutual support - this is the Big One and I'm absolutely bricking it!
Love, C xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome catwoman you'll get plenty of support here!

Jodi good luck for ET, hope eveything goes well

Murtle, hope you're feeling better  

Hi VIL, hope you get to use Moosey's eggs, done any spying lately? 

Good luck for appt tomorrow Vaso

Molly the Essex meet sounded lovely , would definately like to meet up, but its hard when we're spread all over the country, somewhere in the middle somewhere?
Wherever that would be, geography was never my strong point 

Debbie, how did the uss go? Hope you've had a late spurt

love to everyone else, Caroline, Lilly,Amanda,Struthie,AussieMeg,Looby,Liz,jayne and anyone else I've missed xxxxx
Ali


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All !!

Well i'm an aunty AGAIN !!!!!
My step-brother's partner had a little (5lb 14 oz!!!)  girl on sat.  Was all brave and went to see them tonight. They've always been anti kids and she was a "surprise" at 41.  They're really akward with her as they've avoided kids but obviously adore her so it was ok. 

VIL and Moosey, we were told at the homerton that you start on day 21 of a 28 day cycle so as long as all your forms/bloods are done you might be ok. Good Luck.!!!!

Jodie hope all goes ok 2morrow for et x

Welcome Catwoman, i think you were at the party??   Come join the madness x

Murtle so sorry that you're feeling it all at the moment, sending you a big ((hug)). Looks like we'll be cycle buddies after all as i'm now thinking after xmas too. 

Lilly and Struthie hope you too are coping xxx

The idea of an iui meet sounds great. Xmas could be a good time to do it. Do we know where a central point is??  I know we've got people in Essex, London, Oxford, Surrey, Herts, and Molly miles away     Any ideas

Lots of love to you all

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jodi - Wishing you heaps of luck for et tomorrow    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies!  Sorry I haven't been on lately - don't seem to have 5 minutes to myself! I just started a PGCE, mad woman that I am  , so what with getting to uni and to the hospital which is miles away, I feel like I'm permanently on public transport!  

Murtle - sorry you're feeling icky... know how you feel    Hope your holiday goes well and helps pick you up a bit.     

Molly - thanks for the folly dance! 

Struthie - hope your scan goes well hon! 

Have a good course Amanda!  Hope your moods improve a bit more!  

Vaso - Hope your meeting went ok!   Thanks for the pep talk!

VIL - hope your meeting went well too!  

Jodi - good luck!   wonderful news about the 8 embies!! 

Catwoman - welcome!  

The latest with me (and thanks for all the good wishes ladies!) is that I have 2 growing follies now at 12 and 14 and I think a few little ones not doing anything.  Another scan on Thursday.  I have to do 2 jabs tomorrow as I now have to do the Cetritide as well (I guess that's to stop ovulation happening spontaneously as I didn't dr)!    so looking hopeful...

take care ladies - lots of love to Liz, Ali, AussiMeg, Lilly, Looby, Starr, and anyone I have forgotten to mention! 

Debbie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh Debbie that is great news,hope you have even better news on Thursday,good luck   

I'm just off for my scan now,feeling better today,it was ds first day at secondary school yesterday and he really enjoyed it,not sure how long that will last though!
Will update later xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle thinking of you and am sorry to hear you have been feeling low, hardly surprising you had been doing so well, hoping the week away will do you good, especially the red wine x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

After reading your posts aboutan iui meet, I have quoted starr and molly hope you don't mind and started a new thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36363.0


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I had my review today, which I was absolutely petrified of. 

Strangely, I feel relieved and optimistic...Dr said there is absolutely no point in trying with the injs again. He said that I will waste my money and my mental energy. Told us to give Clomid another try (3 cycles of 100mg) combined with IUI as long as we are prepared for failure, as our chances are really very slim. Advised us to go for DE abroad and he spoke to me so nicely that I am finding the idea more pallatable. He said that my chances of success with DE are 50% and that is what made me feel relieved and optimistic. So much was the relief (that the end is near) I felt that I started crying on his office (soooooooo embarassing). I got the clomid and will start when I come back from holiday. 

I hope I don't get kicked out of this board now that I'm back to IUIs again  

I am off on Friday for 2 weeks, I will really miss you all. But not enough to keep me away from sunning myself for 2 weeks   

Love to everyone
xxx
V.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

i chipped in weeks ago and then nothing happened on my front so...... but now I want to ask you all a question.

I've just had my injection training date confirmed and the lovely nursey says it will take an hour   

DH is going to do the deed for me cos i'm a baby but I want to know if he'll be practising on me for an hour!!!!  . 

What happened in your training and does DH do your jabbing? 

Thanks muchly,

Cathy


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Cathy
No, he won't be practicing on you for an hour!   They probably alocate an hour to resuscitate down people who see the needle and pass out!

We had menogon (im inj). The nurse showed us how to open the amps without slicing our fingers and how to mix the diluent (water) with the powder. Then she said let's practice on a fake bum and we both expected her to produce something like a dildo   . Instead she had a plastic cushion the size of a soap for DH to have a try. I remember saying that my bum is bigger than that! She asked whether DH wanted to have a go on me with water but I refused (the less needles the better).

My advice is to go for sc (subcutaneous, ie under the skin) instead of im: more expensive but shorter needles and no pain the next day on your   

I found out that when the needle goes in it doesn't hurt, but when you push the plunger down and the liquid goes in then I felt stinging. The more slowly DH does it, the better it is (tell him to take his time).

Good luck
xx
V.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your info about cycles.

Starr - Congratulations on your new niece - I bet she's gorgeous!

Debbie B - well done with the follies.

Struthie - hope the scan went well.

Vaso - I'm glad you're feeling more positive.  Your chances with donor eggs sound great!  Have a fab holiday.

   Guess what!!!!!  Moosey and I just saw the consultant who was lovely and he said that he thinks it is worth us trying IVF with Moosey's eggs and what's more..... we can start in five days!!!!!!!  We're both very excited (and I'm relived that I'll be sticking needles in Moosey rather than her sticking them in me   ).  He did say the chances of success weren't brilliant but definately thought it was worth a go.     We're seeing someone on Thursday to get the drugs...!!!

Very pleased indeed....

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh thats fab news Victoria,good luck to both of you!

I had my scan and I have two leading follies,they are both 11mm right now,I have another scan on Friday.
Basting should be early next week,they did warn me that we now run a high risk of twins,bring it on I say!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Can I join you?  After 3 attempts at IUI I am moving on to IVF in October/November.  It doesn't seem very real at the moment, but I'm hoping you can all help me along the way.

I'm trying to understand what procedures and so on I will be following, as I'm not sure I fully understood what the consultant said.  I think he is talking about a form of short protocol which will minimise the chances of OHSS, as I have polycystic ovaries.  At least I think that's what he said, I guess I'd better check!

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming weeks and months, and wishing you lots of success in your own treatment.

Rachel xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks Vaso - put my mind at rest (a bit!).

Great news Vil & Moosey - will be thinking of Moosey!! 

Hi Rachel B - I'm due to begin mid Oct so we could be in at the deep end together!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Cathy - It will be good to have someone going through the same thing at the same time.  I'm being a big baby about it all at the moment!

Victoria - Really good news for you and Moosey.  Good luck!!

Struthie - Def. bring on the twins!  

Rachel xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Rachel B – you're another name I recognise from the IUI thread!
Thank you, girls, for the warm welcome.
Struthie – you're another name I recognise! I agree, bring on the twins... I'd love a couple of them myself...
VIL – brilliant news about the eggs! Moosey – sending you loads of      for not-too-sore buttocks...
Cathy A – you're another name I recognise – yet another graduate from the IUI girls thread!
Vaso – glad you're feeling more positive  
I'm feeling more upbeat today (was a bit down yesterday). I had a 'dummy embryo transfer' late yesterday afternoon, which went really well, and I've just found a chemist that'll provide the IVF drugs £300 cheaper than my hospital!!!! Now I call that a result...
On the downside, it's my mother-in-law's birthday party tonight. All the family have been at each other's throats for years, and it's the first time they'll have been together under the same roof since Christmas 1997. I can't even drink to get myself through it, as I'm strictly on the wagon at the moment. Oh, well...
Lots of love to all of you,
C xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello Ladies,

I am sorry I have been AWOL for the past few days. I just needed some time to gather myself and decide what to do next. So, I am back now. I have just read through the posts I have missed and here are a few personals;
Jodsterrun- Welcome to this thread. I hope you have a speedy 2ww 

Looby Lou- Good to see you posting, I hope pc is sorted soon 

Murtle- I hope you are feeling a bit better now. The cottage sounds great 

Struthie- You are doing well, 2 leading follies hear is a dance to keep them going  
I am ok, thank you for asking. I was just taking a back seat for a few days to gather myself.

VIL & Moosey- Great news! Good luck 

Ajax- Good luck for stimming 

Catwoman- Hello and welcome to this thread. I hope the party goes well. Good luck with starting sniffing 

Star- The going to see a new baby thing is so hard isn't it? I became an aunt again during my 2ww! It was my brothers first and she is gorgeous but it took a lot to go see her so I know how you feel. 

Vaso- good luck with the iui 

CathyA- Hello, good to se you posting. Good luck for starting 

Rachel B- Welcome to this thread  
Try not to worry to much, I think we all get a bit confused at the start of our first IVF (I know I did) Things will all work out, good luck 
( I also have PCOS and I was fine with the drugs)

 To anyone I have missed


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi did join you ladies a while ago but just wondering if i can join you ladies again (sorry not been around much) need as much help with ivf as i can get  hope this is alright,starting this month  

luv petal b


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

and welcome to Jodi, Petal B, Catwoman, and Rachel B - good luck with your treatment.

Vaso - glad that your review went well.

Lilly - nice to see you posting  

Cathy - hope your injection training goes OK - I always injected myself and was amazed at how fast I got used to it.

Victoria - excellent news about using Moosey's eggs  

Debbie - good luck for tomorrow's scan  

Struthie - I saw the picture of your son - you must be very proud - hope he is still enjoying school.

Hello to Amanda, Ali and Starr, hope everyone is OK and I've not missed anyone.

Well I'm feeling much better and my bloods are back to normal.  In fact I feel a bit guilty as I'm still off sick (got 2 week sicknote) but I don't really feel ill anymore!  AF has started so I've got an appointment at the hospital in 3 weeks, when my Frozen Embryo cycle will hopefully start. 

Liz


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening all,

Sorry i am not managing to keep up very much at the moment,
Promise i will catch up soon,

Have been feeling really lousy since i came out of hospital, not sure if it 
is just the pain or that i am very low on iron. Anyway now they are checking me for Gest Diabetes   

Will try to read posts and post personals tomorrow   

Love to all 
Looby xxx

Ps Murtle - wasnt hiding really - Think i had gone home before most of the cameras came out  
Think Cathy took some though


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry your feeling lousy looby lou,hope you feel better soon

victoria- great news about moosey's egg

liz-don't feel bad about time off,we all need to do that now and again,enjoy the rest 

sorry i can't do any more personals,but hello to everyone else,will do some more tomorrow off to bed now the met tablets i am on are making me feel so sick...here we go again....need to get up to three tablets a day before the treatment starts on the 20th...oh my god 

hope you all ahve a great day tomorrow and good luck to everyone who is testing, scanning or injecting at the moment

thinking of you all

luv petal b


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies
just a quick one - sorry no personals, but you know I send     to you all!

My follies are still growing and the doc said 90% chance of ec on Monday   .
then I got a message saying my bloods were a bit high (must be the LH) and could I come in early tomorrow - should I worry?    What do you think?? Does this mean they may have to do it earlier? The follies were only 16.5 this morning, so surely they won't be big enough for ec yet!

sorry to rant - feeling a bit panicked!
Debbie


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Debbie, it could mean that your estrogen is a bit high if that's what they're testing.  Otherwise, it could be progesterone on the rise, meaning they would collect a bit earlier.  16.5 is not that small.  Maybe not what you're hoping for as ideal, but then who is?  Good luck, and I hope it's nothing to worry about.  They should really tell you, shouldn't they.

Well, my embryo transfer went as well as could be expected.  Just had one transferred, as that's what my consultant advised for fresh cycle.  8 frozen embryos.
Now, just crossing our fingers and taking Progesterone.

I have to say that I felt rotten after the transfer.  I'm pretty sure it was the painkillers I took after EC.  No more codeine for me.

I hope everyone is going along well, and lots of           

Jodi


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for your quick reply Jodi - will let you know what they say tomorrow!  Well done on the transfer and sending lots of hugs to make sure your embie snuggles in nice and safe!    

Debbie


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

debbie-good luck tomorrow 

jodi-glad your transfer went well and hope your two weeks go quick for you

very quite on here tonight were have you all gone


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to ask anyone how much did it cost for the drugs for ivf on the short treatment hope you don't mind me asking...thanks


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Looby – So sorry you are not feeling very well at the moment. I hope you feel better soon. I found a piccie of you looking very lovely at the party. 

Jelly Belly – Wibble wobble. How are you three doing?  

Aussie – I hope you are now settling into your new home. You must be shattered coping with everything. Hope you and the twinnies are all doing well.  

Candy –   &  to you and Jacob.

Liz – I’m glad you are finally starting to feel better. Don’t feel too bad for taking the time off work as you will need to build your strength and be 110% for your FET cycle. I hope you can start soon.  

Debbie – my follies were about that size when I’ve had ec and I have always had mature eggs so don’t worry too much. Don’t know much about the bloods as my clinic doesn’t do them. Good luck for tomorrow.  

Chantelle – How are you sweetie?  

Jane – Not long to go now. I hope you’re holding up ok.   

Struthie – Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Things seem to be cooking along nicely.  

Lilly -  multi coloured messaging, I am most impressed.  I hope you are both doing ok.  

Vaso – Have a fabulous time in Cyprus.   I hope the   pays off. Your consultant sounds lovely. I’m glad you got some honest answers in your review.

Starr – Well done at going to see your step brother’s baby. It must have been hard for you.  

Petal – Nice to hear from you again. 

Amanda the Scourer – I’m not sure what you are expecting to see during et. It really isn’t that exciting.   I just saw the ceiling in mine. I would have preferred to have been sedated myself. How annoying that you have to wait for your consultant to get back before you start stimming. I feel most sorry for your DH. Has he moved into the spare room yet?   I hope the course went well.

Aliday – I love your photo gallery. You look such a lovely, happy family. Looks like you all had a good time up in Scotland.  

Jodi – Well done with the transfer and those lovely frosties. I hope the 2ww isn’t too much of a drag.  

VIL – Very confused by your clinics contradictions. Have they made their minds up yet whose eggs you will use? I start dr on day 21.  

Cathy –   I don’t think he will be using you as a pin cushion for 1 hour. You would leak when you had a drink.   I do my own stabbing as DH too much of a scaredy cat when it comes to needles.

Molly – I’m glad you enjoyed the Essex party. Good idea to have an iui party, should be lots of fun. I suggest they all come to us, you’re not to far from me and Ali in South Wales. 

Welcome Catwoman. Good luck with this cycle.  I hope you survived the party.

Welcome Rachel. Plenty of us girls around to hold your hand and answer any questions.  

Caroline – How are doing hun. You’ve been a bit quiet lately, I hope you are ok.  

Linds –   to you.

Thanks for all you kind words but I am doing ok, just had a bad couple of days. I guess I tried to blank it out so when I had time to myself it all came flooding back. Just got to learn to take it slower. 

I got to see my friend’s baby this week and have totally fallen in love with him. He is already 10 weeks and looking around at everything. He is such a laid back baby, just takes everything in h is stride. It was hard giving him back but has made me more determined to have one of my own. It may not be this year but hopefully one day soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a question for you, as you are obviously more experienced with IVF than I am?
I am now 3 days post ET, and having odd crampy feelings.  Not too bad, but definitely there.  No spotting or anything?
Has anyone else had this?

Any ideas?
Jodi


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello ladies

I did join this thread a while back maybe june/july after are 3rd treatment for iui failed........ but havent been on for awhile as to be honest couldnt face talking about fertility etc etc....... needed to clear my head and decided to enjoy the summer etc....... well now the summer is over I am now looking ahead to my 1st ivf appt with hosp (nhs) on the 1st november..... i think its just a chat etc and then we will be put on the waiting list etc, but feel that i need to start physching (dont think i have spelt that right) myself up a little bit for it.............. 

Can i ask a couple of questions, what have you all done to prepare you for ivf both mentally and physically, ie any vitamins or foods that would be good for me and dh to start taking again, etc........... I know that on the whole being healthy really is the best thing anyway, but just wondered if there are any girls out there that have been successful with treatment really feel that something in particular helped them to fall pregnant?

your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.......  look forward to talking to you soon

hello petal great to see you on hear maybe we can have a catch up?

murtle, candy, holly  , jodsterrun great to see you all

love michelle xxxxxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

just to let you all know the latest ... my bloods showed my LH level had gone down today! yay! If it had continued as high or higher than it was yesterday, we would have had to give up as apparently the LH would have made the eggs no good for ivf.    So feeling very lucky today!  Thanks for your concerns and advice girls!  Should be going for ec on Monday.



Debbie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Fantastic Debbie!
I should be having DIUI on Monday too,hope we both get good news xxx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello there, hope you don't mind me posting, I wasn't sure where to post this..
I wonder whether somone could tell us what to expect when we have our first IVF appointment next week at CARE.  So far we have only had IUIs, lots of them, none worked.  I have never taken any drugs with them except one month of Clomid but it made my lining too thin for implantation.  How soon would we be able to get started after our initial consultation?
Many thanks
Jojox


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Fingers crossed for us both, Struthie!     

Welcom Jojo!  I'm sure the girls on this board will give you lots of advice and clues to the ivf treatment.  It will depend on the hospital and the consultant what they do exactly and when they start you, but basically once they approve you, I should think they will start as soon as possible.  The drugs are very different really, so don't worry too much about how you reacted to Clomid. Good luck with the appointment!!  

Lots of    to everyone!

Debbie


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Debbie,
Good luck on Monday.  I hope the LH stays low so you get to through to Monday.  
Is your clinic not controlling your cycle?  I'm not sure about different regimes, but mine was completely controlled, so they could pick the exact day and time.

Good luck, and I hope it all goes well.
Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Welcome Jojo, our first meeting we were told about IVf and procedures and all our tests arranged,not sure what they do at care to be honest, but good luck and jeep us posted.

Debbie  

Hi Michelle, nice to hear from you, not sure if you saw my tips about what I did for my IVF, Megan posted within the IUI thread at the top, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.10 not that htere any guarantees with anything you do its just luck I think, but fingers crossed for you that you get lucky first time 

Jodi, I had cramping AF like cramps/feelings for the first 4months after my ET, hoping you are as lucky as me, not with the craps but with a bfp.

Murtle, I must go off and find that pictiure with Louby in, you do sound in much better form, you were very barve with your friends baby and I am so so so glad its just made you more determined, I pray with all my heart its your turn soon, I can tell you make a wonderful mum x

Petal, I did a long prptocol so can't help with drugs costs, plus I was lucky that my drugs were paid for.

/kisses to Louby & lilly

Liz, I really hope that fet is the start of your dreams coming true.

/waves to Cathy

Wow Victoria so soon, so pleased all is good on the egg front xx

Can't see a Molly post  hope you are ok xx

Love to everyone I have missed and extra special hugs to my friend Star xx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Jodi - it was controlled to a certain extent.  I was on the short protocol, where they don't down reg you, but just start the stimming on day 2.  When the doc thinks it's time from the tests, they put you on cetrotide, which stops premature ovulation, which they did with me, but my body decided it would give me a fright and look like it was going to ovulate anyway!   Luckily the drugs brought it under control, so I'm ok.  I do the hcg jab tonight and nothing tomorrow and then in for ec on Monday!  just realised that was a bit longwinded - sorry 

lots of   to all you girlies!

Debbie


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well Hello Girls

Some of the names I recognise from IUI boards.

A newbie on the IVF thread we have our first appointment on the 4th November and I never thought we would get there as we were going to call it quits at the end of the year after trying for this long.  But we have decided to use our three attempts (hopefully not necassary) and give it our best shot and we cannot say we did not try everyting.

So I am frantically trying to loose weight before the 4th November so that I am within my ideal BMI as I have heard they like you within your ideal weight with the lea way being 10% so I have already lost 5 pounds.

So it will be good to get to know you all better.

Ali


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello girlies,

Iv'e actually survived being away from FF 4 days!  You have all been a bit busy though havent you?!

A big   to jojo, michelle, catwoman, rachael b and aliso1 and to any other "newbies" i have missed.  Seems to have been am influx of recruits this week!  You are all very welcome  

V_I_L - Great news for you and Moosey - am really pleased for you both.  Wishing you tonnes of luck.  You almost sound as excited about the prospect of stabbing Moosey as much as DH is about stabbing me. Evil i tell you!

Liz - Good to see you back to health again - please do not feel guilty about time off - you have been through the mill and deserve you time.  I bet work dont feel guilty about swamping you when you go back....!l

Lilly - nice to see you back again  

Debbie - Good Luck for Monday 

Murtle - So glad you are feeling a bit brighter.  Think maybe i am taking this scouring too far - since changing the name, ive almost developed an obsession for bleaching everything in sight!!  Next up is DH......

Struthie - Lots of luck to you for basting  

Vaso - Good to hear you are now thing more positively.

Lots of love to Ali, Caroline, Aussiemeg, linds,jane, Looby cathy,petal, and jodi (hang on in there!)and anyone not mentioned    

I have returned to an empty washing basket, thanks to my darling mum who came to help with Cerys while i was away.  Not only did she wash, but she even ironed everything too - thats devotion for you.  Think i should go away more often!
Moods have peaked i think and im not quite a phsyco as i was previously, certainly have not slammed any doors for at least 3 days! Or maybe i am just being extra nice to DH so he isnt too rough with those needles! 
Oh one question please.....when we saw nurse for training, she said to push the liquid through the syringe pretty fast as it would hurt less.  Is that correct because i have seen some posts suggesting the complete opposite and am a little confused?!  Thanks girls. x
Amandaxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,

welcome back michelle,when starting treatment I cut out the usual-coffee,alcohol and we have a mostly organic diet . Me and DH also took marilyn glenville vits , although I didn't get my bfp last time the embryos were better quality and we had 3 frozen , where as we didn't have any last time, did it all help? I think so. I'm also thinking of acupuncture, as some of the girls thinks it helps.

hello to rachel,jojo and aliso1 

amanda, i love mums ,they're great aren't they?When i did my inj, I tried slowly and quickly.I don't think it matters, the puregon still stung whatever, i think the quicker the better to get it over and done with. the tummy around the belly button is the best for sc injections -pinch it and inject at the same time.I have read some research that you don't feel inj if you cough at the same time, but I haven't tested the theory. 

Jodi i had lots of crampy feelings after ec its all normal i think.I had them on both my bfp and bfn cycle so its not significant i think Good luck in the awful 2ww

Good luck for Mon debbie   

Murtle ,you sound better Honey  

struthie, good luck for basting   

Caroline where are you?

Liz glad things are returning to normal, I'm also waiting for FET,also hoping to start this month , should hear next week about start date.

Hello to everyone else, gosh there's alot of us now
VIL,petal, Candy,starr,Molly,alex,lilly,Looby,Aussiemeg,Linds,jane,cathy,Vaso
xxxxx to anyone I've missed
ali


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all having a good weekend!
The weather here is poo but I am attempting to enjoy a relaxing couple of days anyway 

Petal b,Jojo29 & Mimhg- Hello, welcome to this thread and good luck with your tx 

Looby lou- I hope you are feeling a bit better now 

Jodsterrun- Good luck with your 2ww 

Murtle- A colourfull one Just for you 

DebbieB- Good luck for e/c on Monday 

Struthie- good luck with basting on Monday 

Candy-  back to you. How are you and bubba doing?

Aliso1- Good luck with the loosing weight  , I am doing the same right now for my 2nd ivf.  (Well trying anyway)

Aliday- When is your fet starting?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya all you lovely ladies  

Lot's of new faces (well names!!) Already forgotten all the names but a *BIG* welcome to you all xxxxx

Murtle it's so hard eh to give them back, if i could i would have wandered off with my tiny neice the other night. (Not in a mad baby snatcher way though) Only if i was allowed. Glad you're feeling a little better!! xx

Amanda if your feeling obsessive about cleaning feel free to pop round any time!!

Ali and Aliso Good luck with the weight loss... I'm thinking too that i could do with loosing a bit of weight and get healthy before we even think of going for that ivf attempt that's scaring me silly  

Looby honey how are you and that special 'cherry' ?? Thinking of you xxx

Candy sending you a massive  and  .. OOh and one  for Jacob xx

Struthie good luck for monday, i can't beleive your'e already there again. Fingers crossed xx

CathyA how are you ?? Getting ready for the Big chance ??

VIL hope you're not going to be too evil  with that needle on poor moosey xx Have they told you to start on day 21. ?? Good luck if so 'cause that must be soon !!

I'm off to Menorca next weds and we soooooo need a holiday. It seems ages ago we were in St Lucia thinking all our dreams had come true. It's been a rough week. I lost the plot slightly on tues after my visit to see Cerys (tiny neice) on Mon night. Lots of tears at work, then took out my frustrations on tidying up all the rubbish upstairs at work. Chucking stuff down the stairs and smashing up old boxes, very theraputic !!
Feeling better now, we've had a long chat and are thinking about seeing the counsellor again to talk through everything. See how we go after our holiday eh !!

Am off now as i'm missing the X factor.

Big hugs to all esp Molly,Keemjay,Lilly,Meg,Debbie, Linds and anyone i've missed

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies hope you are all well

starr-hope you have a great holiday chucking stuff down the srair sound great i think i will try that   but joking aside i hope things are better for you after your holiday

mimgh-great to see you back,missed our chats,hope you are well

candy-thanks for the reply,seen your pictures of jacob he is sooooo cute.how are things



got to run now but will try and post again later and to get to know you all soon

oh and wanted to ask anyone again how much the drugs cost for ivf,i know everyone is different but wanted to get a rough idea...thanks

lots of love petal b


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Petal b - My drugs total came to around seven hundred altogether but that did include one bottle of suprefact which wa around fifty pounds i think.  Have been hunting the house for the receipt but have not come accross it yet but i think thats approximatley right!
I think you can shop around for better deals and many girls have found their local pharmacy useful.  
Good Luck
Amandaxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

ajax-thanks for that,i did ask the clinic awhile ago but cannot remember what they said....but will find out soon enough....have appointment on tuesday to go over how to use all the drugs...oh my god  wonder if it is like the same or more so like the iui and icsi drugs because i have had both and drugs were roughly the same but did different things obviously

thanks again,now i want to ask more questions  just one more do you have to do more than two a day 

luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Debbie, good luck with EC tomorrow.  I will have everything crossed for you    

Ajax, I found it hurt less with some if I pushed slower.  The HCG was the worst for me, and giving that one slowly made such a difference.  I don't know if it really makes a lot of difference otherwise.

Starr, enjoy your well deserved holiday.  It sounds like a break is overdue.    

Candy and Aliday, thanks for letting me know the cramps are normal.  I won't read too much into them.

Here's too much detail.  Does everyone else suffer with Progesterone effects like me?  I don't even fit into my bras at the moment.  Not something I'm loving as the problem is a little uncomfortable.

I have to say that the drugs sound really expensive.  Perhaps you could all move to Australia.  I'm doing IVF privately, but the drugs cost $360.  That's about 150 pounds.  I think that maybe they're fairly heavily subsidised by the Government.  I will just be grateful, and hope that you can all find a good deal as it sounds like it's worth shopping around.

Good luck to all.
Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi ladies - can i pop onto here from time to time?

I can't quite break away from my lovely FF buddies on the iui girls thread!

We're starting ICSI next week & I'm dreading the jabs.  Also got to have Heparin after ET cos of previous thrombosis - no auto injector for that!

Jodi - wow! Those drugs are a bargain! I've just had over £2000 of ICSi drugs delivered! Got to have top whack Puregon.  Still, if it works it's a bargain! If not, it was my new bathroom down the pan!!

Good luck to everyone - great to see some "old" iui names!

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

god i think i will go to australia your drugs are so cheap,do we get ripped off or what 

hi jess-i remember you from iui,it is nice to see old names and new ones of course
good luck with icsi next week,your drugs are so much money..poor you...but as you say when it does work (THINK POSTIVE) then it will be worth it  

jodsterrun-i wish that i could fit into any bra with or without treatment and not because i am too big   i wish i was...but joking a side i am sure for this reason it is not nice to be so uncomfortable 

well having a lazy day today....lovely

hope you all have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi all, just to say no news from me.  Officially overdue but i'm pretty chilled really.  Dont post much these days but will let you all know when things happen.

Jodie - where are you doing your treatment?  I'm in london but an aussie.  M


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Megan,
I'm at Concept in Perth.  I will check that price for you, but am pretty sure the drugs were $360.  The whole lot should cost about $2000.  Most of the cost is with day surgery, ultrasounds etc...

I tell you what, I'll find the piece of paper with the prices and detail it for you.  It does seem a lot cheaper and easier here.  As you probably know, it's nearly all done privately, and it's big business.  The day I had my EC there were 7 others, and 5 ET.  They are kept running.  Concept is one of two clinics in Perth, and both are really busy.  Thing is, they never seem to turn anyone away.

Will go and have a look for that paper.

Jodi 
P.S. I only mentioned the price because there is such a huge difference.  I'm pretty sure that the drugs here are very heavily subsidised. I mean with the baby bonus, they are certainly trying to promote fertility.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

You wouldn't believe it, but I can't find my original paper work. Only had it about 3 weeks, and you wouldn't think I'd leave that kind of stuff lying around in plain sight.

I'm sure it will turn up, and I'll let you know for sure.
Bye for now.
Jodi


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Some of you will know me, and some not. Have been having some time (5 months) out from tx, but we have decided to go again.

We have changed to ARGC, we had to wait 3 months for an appointment, but had a great initial and very honest consultation. I will have my FSH bloods next week. This will help us decide whether to try again with my eggs or go for a donor.

Anyway hi to all my old mates, Candy(thanks 4 the email), Murtle, V-I-L & Moosey, Starr, Molly, Louby, Megan et al, and hello to everyone else. I havent had time to read back on too many posts so please forgive me if I'm not up to speed.

I hope to log on here a couple of times a week if that's okay, I got so much support from you all in the past, and know I couldn't get through another try without you.

Take care for now and masses of hugs & fairy dust to you all.  
   
  
lots of love,

Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Can i join the plane headed for Australia too please!  Have you got room at your house for us all Jodie??!

Petalb - i only need to take one injection a day because i am down regging with nasal spray.  ARe you using injection for d/regging?  I need to take 3 amps for 5 days and then cut down to 2 amps thereafter.  Having not been through any other cycles, i am not sure, but i would imagine that the drugs would be pretty similar to icsi.

Jodie - Thanks so much for your experiences with injections.  Cannot believe this is my last needle-free day for the next few weeks.  Cannot say i am looking forward to becoming a human pin cushion!  Thanks also for sharing the news about your (.)(.) 's.  If mine get any bigger with tx i think i will have to construct some sort of iron scaffolding 

Hello to Mizz - wiching you lots of     for your next cycle.

Hello also to Jess P - WIll try and reassure you re. injections tomorrow after i do the deed!

Starr - i see you are actually in commuting distance from me so i will bear his in mind if i run out of bleachable surfaces!!

Love as always
Amanda


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

There seems to be an influx of us girlies coming from the IUI thread, it is good to see some familiar names.

Jess P good luck with the jabs.

Starr hope you have a good holiday and come back rested.

Well had a weight watchers ice cream chocolate brownie for my sweet and it was so worth 2 1/2 points.  I am hoping for another 2pounds lost tomorrow morning when I stand on the scales starkers and that will be 1/2 stone lost.  Just about another stone to go.

Ali


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Mizz

Welcome back honey. Glad you seem happier now. Good Luck with ARGC.....  they seem very popular and sucsessful. Lets hope its as good for you. 

Amanda  you're always welcome  

I can't believe how cheap tx is in Australia..... we haven't had to pay out yet as we've been really lucky, all aour iui's were nhs and we get 1 free go at ivf, but i've looked into costs for go no2 (if needed)  major money!!

Been for a spray tan today before my hols, so i don't look like the milkbottle on the beach  ..... looks ok so far though i kept remembering that episode of friends when Ross gets sprayed loads on 1 side only. Kept laughing to myself anyone outside must have thought i was mad  

Jess  welcome to the madhouse !!

See Ya All xxxxxxxxxxxx

Starr xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Mizz, so lovley to have you back we missed you !!! hoping that they are happy with your eggs, but glad that you are keeping your mind and options open, but don't be pushed into anything till you are ready, just pop on when ever you are up to it xx

Megan, great to hear from you to, will look out for your news x

Amanda I love your new name !

Starr hope that tan develops well and you have an amazing holiday, I keep thinking about getting awaya s now woudl be teh best time b4 we start weaning J, but with me not workinga nd aiming to have at least the year off, its very difficult.

Ali, sound slike you are doing fab on the weight looss, that pudding sounded yummy

Murtle J sends you lots of       

Molly thinking of you and hoping that this tx is the one   

Love to all not mentioned, I am off to have any early night x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE & DEBBIE

Welcome all the newbies, I've added you all to the list. Will catch up in the week.

Welcome back MIzz. Lovely to hear from you again.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello again everyone,

Maybe I'm being a little misleading about the price of treatment.  I think overall it is cheaper, but a couple of different reasons for that.
1) Private health insurance- a large proportion of the population now have this thanks to a government incentive.  A part of IVF is covered by that.
2) Drugs- subsidised
3) Further government incentive to have babies- the baby bonuse.  A$5000 per baby, so it makes sense that they would cover a bit more of IVF.

Blood tests are all covered by Medicare (Our NHS equivalent), and some of the treatment is too.

So, the private health insurance I have been paying about $60 per month for years, so I'm sure it all works out in the end.
Believe me, if I could help with the drugs, I would.  Unfortunately it's illegal to send drugs any more.  

Keep shopping around though.  Perhaps try some of the Australian pharmacy websites.  You never know whether they will ship or not?
I will post a link to these sites once I find them.

Keep looking around.
Jodi


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello ladies!

Well, they got the 2 eggs!  thrilled that at least we got past that hurdle!  Funny doing it in a local hospital in HK - got to wear a creased up gown and got served icky lunch (although the little tart was yummy!)  
Back for et on thursday.  

Hi Mizz-Gizz - I recognise your name from a while ago!  good luck with the next try. 

Have a great hol Starr!  

Hi to Ali, Megan, Amanda, Jodi, Murtle, Struthie, Petal, Jess and anyone else I've forgotten!  

Debbie
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

This thread is like an IUI girls reunion!

Debbie B - Congratulations on your two eggs - let's hope they're fertilising right now!

Jodsterrum -    for your 2ww - I hope it goes by quickly (great news about the 8 frozen embryos).

Starr - Have a lovely time on your hols.  I'm sure the tan looks fab and not at all Ross-like!  I spoke to a friend who lives in Mallorca (the next island) and he said the weather is fab at the moment.  I hope the counselling helps you both.  

Aliso1 - Well done you skinny thing!

Ajax - Any idea when they'll be doing your EC?  I seem to think it must be coming up (but I might be wrong   ) - hope it's going well anyway.

Jess P - Can't we steal you away from the other board?!  We will have to be extra entertaining so you come and hang out here more often!  Good luck with the ICSI.

Megan35 - Hello.  Your post said you were overdue but I'm not sure whether that means your AF is overdue of whether you are preg and the baby is overdue or something else entirely is overdue!   

Mizz Gizz    lovely to have you back and it will be fab to hear from you whenever you can pop in.  ARC have amazing results so I hope this is the cycle for you.

Struthie - You should have your legs in the air right about now!    Hope the basting goes well.  

Catwoman - I hope your MIL's birthday wasn't too awful.  Can you tell us more about your cheap drugs?

Lilly2K3 - Glad you're feeling a bit better.  Have you any idea what your next step will be?

Petal B - Sorry to hear you've been sick with the Met tablets.  My doc said that if I got horrible symptoms I should reduce the dose for a few days then increase it again.  I hope it passes quickly.  You asked how much the drugs were.  The nurse we saw said about £800 but I suppose it depends whether you need more of anything...

Liz H - I don't think you should feel guilty for being off sick but not really ill... it sounds lovely!!!  Just use the time to pamper yourself and get your energy up for the FET in a couple of weeks.

Looby Lou - I hope you're feeling a bit better.  Not long to go now...  :


Special     to the other IVF virgins: Mimhg, Jojo29, Rachel B, Cathy A, Petal B, and anyone I've missed.

Hello to Candy, Murtle, Aliday and everyone else...


Well - we have officially started the injections.... and I'm not sure I'm destined to be a nurse!  When we were at the clinic the nurse demonstrated how to do the injection but I didn't get to have a go.  Anyway, I must have assumed that Moosey's skin was going to be hard to pierce so when Moosey assumed the position, I raised my arm above my head, brought it down at high speed and plunged the needle in.  I was so shocked and horrified at how easily it had gone in that I yanked it back out in surprise, then realising I shouldn't have pulled it back out, I plunged it in again before finally injecting the drugs... 

Luckily, Moosey was very forgiving and said it didn't hurt much but that didn't stop my hands shaking!!!      Anyway, today I was extra-gentle and I'm much more pleased with my medical skill.  Rather her than me though I must say....  

Good luck to all of you!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello, some of you may know me from being on the boards earlier this year. 

I wanted to ask if anyone has had IVF at King's in London? I posted a thread on the IVF board but nobody replied! 

We had our first IVF cycle at UCH which we had to pay for, but our turn has come round on the NHS waiting list (a minor miracle!), so we're to start at King's next month. I just wondered how differently they do things (I know the success rate is nowhere near as high as at UCH...)

Many thanks for any info,
Abby


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all hope your ok.

I have been off on my 2WW test Thursday 15/9 really not sure up and down.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

Take care

Jane12


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Abby - great to hear from you and so good to see some good news coming your way! I hope someone can answer your question soon.

VIL - you are so right - there are loads of girls heading over to this thread.... it's great we're in such good company tho!

Good luck with testing Jane - not long now 

New home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36795.0

H xx


----------

